# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] La mise à jour de Portal n'était pas un mensonge.

## Kahn Lusth

Les blagues les plus courtes sont les meilleures, parait-il. Et les news?
 Portal 2 vient d'être annoncé pour la fin de cette année par Valve.
 Voilà, vous pouvez vous jeter dans les bras les uns les autres, aller prendre des bains dans les fontaines et faires toutes ces choses propres aux manifestations de joie.
 ...


 ...en tout cas il semblerait que GLaDOS n'ait pas dit son dernier mot...
 
Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Drumclem

Hell yeah.

Edit: écrire une réponse dans la précipitation pour être sûr d'être le premier à répondre, c'est mal. Je voudrais donc dire que je suis bien content que Portal 2 soit annoncé, et que j'espère qu'il va être aussi choueste et déjanté que le premier. Voilà voilà.

Ahem.

----------


## MaitreSoda

Need.

...

Hein ? Un post constructif ? Et puis quoi encore ? Je le veux, s'too. Je vais retourner limer le premier, tiens. Sur 360 :cherchelamerde:

----------


## bigxtra

J'ai pas du tout suivi l'histoire du jeu de pistes avec le BBS, mais c'est vous (les fans en général) qui avez découvert le pot au roses, ce qui a poussé Valve à faire son annonce, ou pas du tout ? Ça a mené à quoi d'ailleurs ce truc au final ?

----------


## Alab

> La mise à jour de Portal n'était qu'un mensonge.


That what I read.

J'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque du coup.  :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ça a mené à quoi d'ailleurs ce truc au final ?


A un superbe teasing.

----------


## Alab



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et Ep3 ?  :Emo: 

Portal 2 ça se sentait facilement venir quand même...

----------


## Alab

> Et Ep3 ?


Yavait pas eu une annonce (ya quelques temps pas cette semaine) comme quoi de toute façon l'ep3 ça serait pour l'année prochaine ?

----------


## zAo

Cool ! super teasing et bonne nouvelle ! et hl3 on le verra un jour vous pensez ?

----------


## Mollux

Annoncé où? Quand? Comment? Des explications sur le jeu de piste?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Annoncé où? Quand? Comment? Des explications sur le jeu de piste?


http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/

----------


## Tiri

Visiblement ce serait pour Décembre.

----------


## Octocat

> Et Ep3 ? 
> 
> Portal 2 ça se sentait facilement venir quand même...





> Yavait pas eu une annonce (ya quelques temps pas cette semaine) comme quoi de toute façon l'ep3 ça serait pour l'année prochaine ?


Ils l'ont dit, pas d'EP3 cette année. 

De toute façon je ne m'attendais pas à un EP3... Quoi qu'un tout petit peu en fait, une lueur d'espoir au cas ou.  ::cry::

----------


## Xùn

Très bonne nouvelle. Et gros respect à Valve pour la façon dont ils ont réussi à captiver la communauté ces derniers jours.

----------


## Ördek

Mais... Mais... On avait pas fini nos débats  :Emo:

----------


## Siphrodias

Valve : Médaille d'or des Teasers!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mouais.
reste à voir le contenu de Portal 2 et le prix.
Le premier en coffret avec TF2 et Ep2 c'était largement rentabilisé.
J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas essayer de nous entuber avec un jeu qui se terminera en 3-4h pour 20e...

----------


## gwenladar

> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/


C ets moi ou y a encore un truc planqué dans l'annonce avec les lettres soulignées?

----------


## Pelomar

Fuck yeah !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Au passage Portal 2 comportera un mode co-op à deux joueurs en plus de la campagne solo.

----------


## Alab

> C ets moi ou y a encore un truc planqué dans l'annonce avec les lettres soulignées?



Oui et des trucs on étaient trouvé à partir de ça (et aussi de site apperturescience.us) en relation avec la Norvège.  :;): 
Cf la fin de l'autre topic on en parlait dernièrement.  :;):

----------


## angshmal

Et ils ont encore remis un petit mystère...

Déjà leur annonce n'annonce pas grand chose, un très court paragraphe dans les sombres actualités de steam, sans ne serait-ce qu'un logo ou artwork à se mettre sous la dent.
Mais surtout ces lettres soulignées dans cette micro-annonce qui donnent :

drattmannh0iee

Je suppose que c'est un défi aux fans d'anagrammes ou encore un délire algorithmique quelconque. Mais étrangement j'ai comme l'impression que cette "petite" nouvelle en cache une plus grosse...  :Cigare:

----------


## Conan3D

Mais c'nul, tout ça pour ça  :Emo:

----------


## Damz

Alors dans l'ordre : 
-L'annonce de Portal 2 c'est Old
-Les lettres souligner ont donnée un autre mot de passe pour le BBS à partir du quel les gens on put obtenir des images qui semble vouloir dire que Portal 2 sera en coop.

Rien a bougé aujourd'hui.

un résumé :http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=904084

----------


## Sirithang

> Et ils ont encore remis un petit mystère...
> 
> Déjà leur annonce n'annonce pas grand chose, un très court paragraphe dans les sombres actualités de steam, sans ne serait-ce qu'un logo ou artwork à se mettre sous la dent.
> Mais surtout ces lettres soulignées dans cette micro-annonce qui donnent :
> 
> drattmannh0iee
> 
> Je suppose que c'est un défi aux fans d'anagrammes ou encore un délire algorithmique quelconque. Mais étrangement j'ai comme l'impression que cette "petite" nouvelle en cache une plus grosse...


Pour que les gens soit au courant sur ce topic aussi, les lettres planquées dans la news steam étaient un nouveau Login/pass (drattman h0niee) pour le BBS. BBS qui a craché du code, vite identifié comme du basic il me semble. Enfin après avoir compilé ça , les gens ont obtenuent un programme qui a permis d'ouvrir 4 images en .APF(en faite 2 
différentes, chacune de deux couleurs différentes):




Ce qui ferait penser à du Coop (a savoir que le 2eme logo est sur une affiche planqué dans le premier Portal, une sorte de motivational pour Aperture.)

On pense que le BBS va cracher d'autre images vu que celle ci était accompagné de numéros.

EDIT: Et voila, j'écris le français comme une buse, et du coup le temps de me relire du mieux que je peux, je me fait coiffer au poteau :D. Bon je laisse le post, pour les deux images...

----------


## wulfhoo

Je sais pas si je suis en retard ou quelque chose mais je crois avoir trouvé peut-être quelque chose d'intéréssent, ou pas du tout...

Quand on marque ''Aperture Science'' dans google maps, on obtient cela:



Maintenant lorsque qu'on va en street view,(aller voir par vous-même) on peut voir très bien les arbres... Des arbres qui ressemble étrangement a sa 





Peut-être j'ai totalement tort ou je m'approche je ne sais pas. Mais la végétation est dangereusement similaire. Si quelqu'un pourrait se rendre sur place voir si il n'y a pas actuellement le même paysage que dans le jeux.

----------


## Say hello

Teh Episode 3 is a lie§§

----------


## potexto

Tiens, on a encore demanagé les canards ?

En tout cas, on sent bien que personne n'a vraiment envie de continuer avec la deception que nous a fait subir Valve, n'est-ce pas ?  ::sad::

----------


## Mollux

Ce genre de petit jeux ça me fait penser à un film, "Un homme d'exception". Moi j'ai toujours été trop stupide pour trouver des moyens techniques pour avancer. Mais faire des théories j'adore. L'inconvénient c'est que ça va du plus étrange au plus logique (genre tellement logique que tout le monde l'avais deviné).

Mais bon c'est claire que l'annonce est trop pauvre pour être honnête. Surtout après le tapage qu'il y a eu. Et comme l'a vu Sirithang il y a encore des trucs caché.

----------


## Guest54108

Pour le google Maps on avait deja trouvé et montré ça aux gens sur le forum Steam qui ont follement ri de mon poste.

Pour les arbres, le probleme c'est que ce sont des sapins ordinaires, y'en a plein des comme ça chez moi. ...Ce pourrait il que je vive à coté de chez APSCience sans le savoir?? ::ninja::  :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un énorme teasing avec des décors de Half Life pour mener à un "simple" Portal 2 ?

Soit on va avoir une annonce bientôt (genre le 11 mars) soit je suis encore une fois super déçu... Faire un teasing de monstre pour voir tous les sites nous annoncer Portal 2 avec une simple news...

----------


## Darkath

> Un énorme teasing avec des décors de Half Life pour mener à un "simple" Portal 2 ?
> 
> Soit on va avoir une annonce bientôt (genre le 11 mars) soit je suis encore une fois super déçu... Faire un teasing de monstre pour voir tous les sites nous annoncer Portal 2 avec une simple news...


Tout le teasing était basé sur le 03/11 donc ça m'étonnerai qu'on ai rien.

Et puis connaissant valve ils auraient au moins lancé un minisite style TF2

----------


## Guest54108

Bon, je viens de verifier toutes les adresse du site Aperturescience.us et ça n'a rien donné.

Pas de réponse Ping, pas de traceroute, pas de connections http ni https ni ssh ni telnet ni rlogin.

Bref rien, je sais pas à quoi vas servir ce site mais c'est vraiment étrange.

Les adresse en 2001::* sont des adresses de LAN donc ont peux rien en faire.

----------


## Ördek

Je crois pas que Valve va s'arrêter là, si j'ai bien compris,le ptit programme craché par le BBS est pas encore complet, si ? Si oui, je suis triste.



 :Emo:

----------


## Mollux

> Bon, je viens de verifier toutes les adresse du site Aperturescience.us et ça n'a rien donné.
> 
> Pas de réponse Ping, pas de traceroute, pas de connections http ni https ni ssh ni telnet ni rlogin.
> 
> Bref rien, je sais pas à quoi vas servir ce site mais c'est vraiment étrange.
> 
> Les adresse en 2001::* sont des adresses de LAN donc ont peux rien en faire.


Tu essayais de faire quoi en fait (je sais je suis curieux) ?

----------


## Darkath

> Bon, je viens de verifier toutes les adresse du site Aperturescience.us et ça n'a rien donné.
> 
> Pas de réponse Ping, pas de traceroute, pas de connections http ni https ni ssh ni telnet ni rlogin.
> 
> Bref rien, je sais pas à quoi vas servir ce site mais c'est vraiment étrange.
> 
> Les adresse en 2001::* sont des adresses de LAN donc ont peux rien en faire.


Osef ils ont cette adresse : 


```
::24 applefans.should.know.that.lovemakesblind.com
```

La deuxième liste avec les adresse IP alacon sont des adresse masquées par BNC apparement :




> A BNC (short for bouncer) is a piece of software that is used to relay traffic and connections in computer networks, much like a proxy. Using a BNC allows a user to hide the original source of the user's connection, providing privacy as well as the ability to route traffic through a specific location. A BNC can also be used to hide the true target to which a user connects.


C'est utilisé surtout pour IRC et les FTPs

----------


## Ördek

Au fait, allez ici, ils vont lâcher régulièrement des nouveaux éléments sur portal 2 ! Jusqu'au 31 mars !

Kahn Lust, tu devrais mettre ça sur la news, non ?

----------


## Say hello

Sinon, pour la enieme fois, le site aperturesciences.us (de mémoire est vachement vieux) n'est pas officiel, en gros vous vous touchez sur du néant.

----------


## Portal2010

Hey, voici une video très interessante avec une bonne trame sonore qui rassemble tout les images officiels (game informer + BBS) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVMKN...layer_embedded

Sa donne déja envis d'y jouer !

----------


## Darkath

d'ailleurs en toute logique cette liste d'adresses :




```
::1	ipv6-gw.s2.netthost.no
::2	using.ipv6.ws
::3	making.havoc.in.saintsrow.no
::4	making.portals.at.aperturescience.us
::5	there.will.be.cake.nu
::6	gief.cake.nu
::7	loves.the.cake.nu
::8	baking.cake.nu
::9	pretty.please.mtv.pimpmybride.net
::10	baking.cake.at.aperturescience.no
::11	GLaDOS.aperturescience.no
::12	addicted.to.cake.nu
::13	you.got.served.at.aperturescience.in
::14	cruiser.rundt.i.saintsrow.no
::15	is.totally.cake.nu
::16	is.at.work.selling.lots.of.cake.nu
::17	is.at.school.with.turtles.baking.cake.nu
::18	drinking.beer.at.aperturescience.no
::19	wantz.cake.nu
::20	cracked.fbi.gov.using.ipv6.ws
::21	making.love.and.cake.nu
::22	borealis.aperturescience.us
::23	bygger.legob.org
::24	applefans.should.know.that.lovemakesblind.com
::25	2001:470:1f09:682::25
::26	2001:470:1f09:682::26
::27	2001:470:1f09:682::27
::28	2001:470:1f09:682::28
::29	2001:470:1f09:682::29
::30	2001:470:1f09:682::30
```

Donnerais cette liste avec les vraies adresses :



```
::1	ipv6-gw.s2.netthost.no
::2	2001:470:1f09:682::2
::3	2001:470:1f09:682::3
::4	2001:470:1f09:682::4
::5	2001:470:1f09:682::5
::6	2001:470:1f09:682::6
::7	2001:470:1f09:682::7
::8	2001:470:1f09:682::8
::9	2001:470:1f09:682::9
::10	2001:470:1f09:682::10
::11	2001:470:1f09:682::11
::12	2001:470:1f09:682::12
::13	2001:470:1f09:682::13
::14	2001:470:1f09:682::14
::15	2001:470:1f09:682::15
::16	2001:470:1f09:682::16
::17	2001:470:1f09:682::17
::18	2001:470:1f09:682::18
::19	2001:470:1f09:682::19
::20	2001:470:1f09:682::20
::21	2001:470:1f09:682::21
::22	2001:470:1f09:682::22
::23	2001:470:1f09:682::23
::24	2001:470:1f09:682::24
::25	2001:470:1f09:682::25
::26	2001:470:1f09:682::26
::27	2001:470:1f09:682::27
::28	2001:470:1f09:682::28
::29	2001:470:1f09:682::29
::30	2001:470:1f09:682::30
```




> Sinon, pour la enieme fois, le site aperturesciences.us (de mémoire est vachement vieux) n'est pas officiel, en gros vous vous touchez sur du néant.


Oui mais c'est moins drole.

----------


## freebird25

> Sinon, pour la enieme fois, le site aperturesciences.us (de mémoire est vachement vieux) n'est pas officiel, en gros vous vous touchez sur du néant.


Roooh mais laisse nous rêver

----------


## JackBauer

N'empeche ils sont doués chez Valve pour le teasing, ca avait un peu fait la même chose avec la guerre démos/sollys sur TF2.
Je trouve que c'est vraiment sympa de la part d'une grosse boite comme Valve de mettre un peu les joueurs à contribution. Pas besoin de faire de pub, puisque les joueurs, en recoupant leurs information font circuler les rumeurs.

C'est vraiment très intelligent de leur part et c'est sympa pour les joueurs.

----------


## Seydjinn

Dites les gens je me faisais la réflexion. Les images .APF lachées par le BBS sont en deux couleurs c'est bien ça ? Rouge et bleu. Ca ne vous rappelle rien ? 
.
..
...
....
..... ! ET oui !



Of course je ne veux pas dire qu'il va y avoir un crossover avec TF2 hein ?  :tired:  

Je parle tout simplement du principe de VERSUS dont le code antédiluvien est l'opposition des rouges contre les bleus. 

Pourquoi avoir pris la peine d'ajouter une version rouge alors que le code couleur traditionnel de portal c'est le bleu ? Ca m'étonnerait que ce soit innocent, c'pas le genre de Valve !  ::P:  Du coup l'interprétation que j'en fait c'est qu'il ne va pas y avoir QUE du coop mais également un versus. Voir un versus coop ? 

Bon après je peux me gourer complétement et ça c'est possible aussi !  ::P:

----------


## Marnus

Zut...
Va vraiment falloir que je termine le 1er  ::siffle::

----------


## Darkath

> Dites les gens je me faisais la réflexion. Les images .APF lachées par le BBS sont en deux couleurs c'est bien ça ? Rouge et bleu. Ca ne vous rappelle rien ? 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> ..... ! ET oui !
> 
> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/image...spy_poster.jpg
> 
> ...




Rouge et bleu.

Voila moi aussi je peux casser des trips  ::(:

----------


## Mollux

> http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/image...ortal_2_lg.jpg
> 
> Rouge et bleu.
> 
> Voila moi aussi je peux casser des trips


Je dis pas que Seydjinn a raison mais le second portail est plus orange que rouge.

----------


## znokiss

> Je dis pas que Seydjinn a raison mais le second portail est plus orange que rouge.


Je disais la même chose à l'agent qui remplissait la contravention...

----------


## Darkath

> Je dis pas que Seydjinn a raison mais le second portail est plus orange que rouge.


Parceque c'est lumineux : du bleu foncé au bleu clair pour le portail bleu, du rouge au ... rouge clair ? ah non ça existe pas => orange

----------


## Mollux

> Parceque c'est lumineux : du bleu foncé au bleu clair pour le portail bleu, du rouge au ... rouge clair ? ah non ça existe pas => orange


Pas faux, mais je trouve ça limite.  ::rolleyes::  Du rouge lumineux ça existe, y en a plein à Pigale (et en Belgique à la gare du Nord).

----------


## Sim's

Vous oubliez un peu vite les sons dinosaur_noise et dinosaur_fizzle 1, 2 et 3.

----------


## Conan3D

Mais la couleur dominante dans l'architecture de AS, c'est le bleu/blanc D:<

Pis si y'a du coop, y'a forcément du VS.

Épices et tout.

----------


## Ördek

Dites vous avez pas l'impression d'oublier pleins de trucs ? Genre les images pas comprises, les fichiers sons pas décryptés... tousse ça tousse ça quoi !

----------


## Mollux

> Dites vous avez pas l'impression d'oublier pleins de trucs ? Genre les images pas comprises, les fichiers sons pas décryptés... tousse ça tousse ça quoi !


En parlant de son : Tim Larkin

Donc...




> Tim                      spent the last nine years as the Audio Director for *Cyan                      Worlds*, the makers of _Myst_,  _Riven,_  _Uru: Ages Beyond Myst_, and _Myst V: End Of Ages_.




alors...




> Laidlaw avait déjà joué aux jeux-vidéo, mais cela ne l'avait pas intéressé outre-mesure, jusqu'à ce que _Myst_ change sa perception des médias émergents. Il était obsédé par _Myst_ et fini même par s'acheter un ordinateur pour pouvoir y jouer chez lui, à San Francisco. Grâce à ce nouvel intérêt, il écrit _The Third Force_ (1996), un roman basé sur un monde créé par un jeu-vidéo.



et...





> *Marc Laidlaw* (né en 1960, son prénom est quelque fois écrit Mark) est un auteur américain de romans de science-fiction et d'horreur, connu pour ses œuvres cyberpunk. Il est aussi _game designer_ pour Valve Software. Ses travaux les plus intéressants sont certainement les romans _Dad's Nuke_, _The 37th Mandala_, et la série de jeux-vidéo Half-Life.


Passy bayte en fayte...

----------


## Portal2010

Il y a plusieurs choses à remarquer ! 

Notament, personne ne semble avoir parler du *(Aperture Science returns for the people who are still alive)* Sur le magazine.

Il faut aussi remarquer, que la végétation semble avoir envahit une partie d'un laboratoire d'Aperture Science, probablement que c'est un laboratoire différent de Portal 1 ! Un laboratoire *situé en pleine jungle* !

À propos du genre de GLaDOS aperçu sur la couverture, il est évident que ce n'est pas LA MÊME GLaDOS que Portal 1 ! C'est sois une copie amélioré, sois un autre modèle de robot ! À la limite, peut-être Cave Jonhson !

Cependant, selon Gamestop, Portal 2 incluera :
- De nouveaux personnages 
- Un jeu beaucoup plus vaste 
- De nouveaux lieux à visiter 
- Le retour de GLaDOS et du cube

Biensûre, ce ne sera pas la même GLaDOS, probablement, une copie ou un back-up d'urgence !

Aussi, j'ai analyser les sons ( dinosaur_noise et dinosaur_fizzle) et si on les inverses et ralentit, on peu clairement entendre un grognement NON-Mécanique, une sorte de grognement de créature ou de bête ! On peu aussi attendre des voix.

----------


## Ördek

> Il y a plusieurs choses à remarquer ! 
> 
> Notament, personne ne semble avoir parler du *(Aperture Science returns for the people who are still alive)* Sur le magazine.
> 
> Il faut aussi remarquer, que la végétation semble avoir envahit une partie d'un laboratoire d'Aperture Science, probablement que c'est un laboratoire différent de Portal 1 ! Un laboratoire *situé en pleine jungle* !
> 
> À propos du genre de GLaDOS aperçu sur la couverture, il est évident que ce n'est pas LA MÊME GLaDOS que Portal 1 ! C'est sois une copie amélioré, sois un autre modèle de robot ! À la limite, peut-être Cave Jonhson !
> 
> Cependant, selon Gamestop, Portal 2 incluera :
> ...


Ben sur kotaku (je vais pas sur ce genre de site pro-japonais, hein, juste un lien que j'ai trouvé) ils disaient que cave johnson serait un des principaux protaonistes de portal 2...

----------


## Mollux

Donc avec Tim Larkin => Marc Laidlaw il y aura peut être plus de liens entre HL² et Portal.
Maintenant comme les images sont dans la jungle et le Borealis dans la glace c'est peut être pas dans ce coin là qu'il faut chercher.
A moins que comme je ne sais pas quand ce passe le premier Portal par rapport à HL², Chell ou un(e) autre héro(ine) se retrouve sur le bateau qui va dériver... (comme moi dans ce post...)

----------


## Sao

> Zut...
> Va vraiment falloir que je termine le 1er


T'as deux heures devant toi ?

----------


## frizbee

> À propos du genre de GLaDOS aperçu sur la couverture, il est évident que ce n'est pas LA MÊME GLaDOS que Portal 1 ! C'est sois une copie amélioré, sois un autre modèle de robot ! À la limite, peut-être Cave Jonhson !.


On m'a rit au nez sur le précédent topic avec cette théorie :/

Je suis plutôt du même avis que Portal2010.
La le GladOS de la couv' me parait moins perfectionné(au niveau du support surtout) que GladOS de Portal. Peu être que retrouver la version de GladOS de Portal 1 nous donnerai une nouvelle piste.

----------


## znokiss

Ptain, je me demande quelle pirouette scénaristique de malade va nous ressusciter le companion cube. Je l'ai vu crever, moi, vu de mes yeux vu !

----------


## Seydjinn

> Rouge et bleu.
> 
> Voila moi aussi je peux casser des trips


C'est pas faux... en plus  vu la gamme de couleur du programme Basic ça semble effectivement plus que probable. Mais bon... quel intérêt de le mettre en double couleur ? Je ne pense vraiment pas ça innocent. Vivement les nouvelles infos ! Que je repasse de nouvelles nuits blanches à F5iser mon pc !  :B):   (oui je suis masochiste...)

----------


## Froyok

> Ptain, je me demande quelle pirouette scénaristique de malade va nous ressusciter le companion cube. Je l'ai vu crever, moi, vu de mes yeux vu !


Y'a eu un cube original, mais crois-moi, le tiens c'était qu'une pale copie.

"Noooooooooooooooooon !"

De rien.  :B):

----------


## BSRobin

Et si ca se trouve, Portal 2, c'est pas exactement le même jeu que Portal !?! paragraphe paragraphe
 :tired:

----------


## Alab

> On m'a rit au nez sur le précédent topic avec cette théorie :/
> 
> Je suis plutôt du même avis que Portal2010.
> La le GladOS de la couv' me parait moins perfectionné(au niveau du support surtout) que GladOS de Portal. Peu être que retrouver la version de GladOS de Portal 1 nous donnerai une nouvelle piste.


Idem je trouve que ce nouveau 'glados' a une technologie plus proche de celle de half life (je trouve que la tête de ce 'glados' est la même que chien) que de apperture science mais bon..

----------


## Mollux

Sur les images tirées des fichiers son il y a pas mal de chiffres isolé qui se suivent :
Un tableau avec un 9 écrit à la craie, la boule 8 d'un jeu de billard, un 7 aussi à la craie... Il y a aussi des chiffres sur des touches de clavier. Il reviennent plusieurs fois écrits différemment. Ça va de 1 à 9.

----------


## Octocat

Bonsoir à tous, bon, je suis très fatigué, et un peu bourré, donc pardonnez moi si je dis d'la merde, mais j'ai eu une sorte d'illumination...

D'après gameinformer, il y aurait un mode coop, avec un scénario différent du solo.

Et là je vous demande de repensez à l'image des 2 robots qui se tiennent la main, dont l'un possède un portal gun quasi sûr...

Et si le coop était avec ses 2 robots ?  ::w00t:: 

Je pense que c'est plausible, après tout, ces 2 robots qui se tiennent la main, ça veut bien dire quelque chose.  ::huh::

----------


## Abaker

Pas bête, une sorte d'histoire parallèle mais du coup je vois pas le pont entre l'histoire de portal et HL2.

----------


## Personatus

Oui, que tu es bourré...

----------


## Darkath

> Idem je trouve que ce nouveau 'glados' a une technologie plus proche de celle de half life (je trouve que la tête de ce 'glados' est la même que chien) que de apperture science mais bon..


C'est exactement la meme forme sauf que y'a des plantes dessus hein ...

----------


## Alab

> C'est exactement la meme forme sauf que y'a des plantes dessus hein ...


Bah oui mais les plantes elles ont poussé après la construction de la machine. ^^

Donc en fait chien (comme on connait pas son origine exacte) a peut être été fabriqué à partir de cet autre 'galdos' !!!  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Donc en fait chien (comme on connait pas son origine exacte) a peut être été fabriqué à partir de cet autre 'galdos' !!!


J'y ai pensé aussi, mais ça paraît peu probable. Parce que Chien a été fabriqué par les résistants scientifiques* ; or, ces scientifiques -Kleiner, Alyx, Eli-, découvrent le Borealis dans l'Episode Two ; ils ne croyaient même pas qu'il existait réellement. Dans ce cas, il semble improbable qu'ils aient eu accès aux technologies d'Aperture Laboratories...

*edit : quoique, ceci n'est dit explicitement à aucun moment...

----------


## Mollux

> Pas bête, une sorte d'histoire parallèle mais du coup je vois pas le pont entre l'histoire de portal et HL2.


Le lien c'est le Borealis. Donc (sans conviction) je vois bien la fin de Portal 2 l'héro(ine) voguant à bord du bateau vers le Nord avec les technologies Aperture dans la cale.

----------


## Say hello

Portal se passe après la guerre de 7 heures, on ne sait pas exactement quand, mais le Combine est sur Terre.

Donc le Boréalis est déjà quelque part dans le nord.


Pour info, le Boréalis est déclaré avoir disparu, avec quelque indice on devine que ce qu'il s'est fait téléporter avec une partie de la cale sèche où il était dans une zone polaire ou arctique.
Et probablement par la pluie de portail.

----------


## Mollux

> Portal se passe après la guerre de 7 heures, on ne sait pas exactement quand, mais le Combine est sur Terre.
> 
> Donc le Boréalis est déjà quelque part dans le nord.
> 
> 
> Pour info, le Boréalis est déclaré avoir disparu, avec quelque indice on devine que ce qu'il s'est fait téléporter avec une partie de la cale sèche où il était dans une zone polaire ou arctique.
> Et probablement par la pluie de portail.


Pourquoi Portal 2 ne se passerait pas avant la guerre de 7 heures?
Mais bon la GLaDOS pleine de plante à tendance à la démentir.

----------


## Say hello

On voit un artwork d'une salle en ruine envahi par la végétation vous pensez tout de suite à un voyage temporel alors que ça ne colle pas à l'univers du jeu? (alors qu'ils galèrent assez rien que pour des portail spatiaux)
ça peut pas être simplement la nature qui reprend ses droits?

Ah part une branche y'a aucun indice temporel quelconque.
Et surtout, des débris post-"guerre de 7 heures" + technologie GladOS envoyé avant la chronologie de HL1 ça marcherait pas du tout en plus d'être super repéré et de ruiner la ligne temporelle du jeu.

----------


## Mollux

> On voit un artwork d'une salle en ruine envahi par la végétation vous pensez tout de suite à un voyage temporel alors que ça ne colle pas à l'univers du jeu? (alors qu'ils galèrent assez rien que pour des portail spatiaux)
> ça peut pas être simplement la nature qui reprend ses droits?
> 
> Ah part une branche y'a aucun indice temporel quelconque.
> Et surtout, des débris post-"guerre de 7 heures" envoyé avant la chronologie de HL1 ça marcherait pas du tout.


J'ai pas parlé de voyage dans le temps. Et je t'avoue que j'ai pas vu cet artwork.
Portal 2 pourrait être un prélude au premier. Mais je suis pas convaincu.

----------


## Flipmode

Qui dis HL dis Gman ?
Je sais pas je lance ça comme ça ...

Quelqu'un peut faire une frise chronologique des trucs connu HL/portal ? j'arrive pas trop à suivre là... surtout à s't'heure -_-

----------


## Portal2010

Tout ça à lire en détail :

Portal 2 est dans un autre Labo, j'en suis sûre ! Je crois que ce laboratoire est situé en pleine jungle... un laboratoire encore plus expérimental, dans des zones différentes ! Je crois qu'on va se réveiller dans ce (deuxième labo) et constaster qu'il est arrivé un grave accident et qu'il faut sortir de là ! Sauf que la (Glados version 2) nous oblige à faire tout le parcours. Sauf que certaines zones du laboratoire est envahit par la jungle (à cause de l'accident inconnu). 

Aussi j'avais une autre théorie à propos de la Glados de la page couverture. On dirais qu'elle peut se déplacé plus facilement que l'ancienne. Comme si elle était sur une sorte de plateau circulaire et qui se déplace dans les airs. J'ai analyser plusieurs fois la photo, et on dirais qu'elle se déplace et qu'elle cherche quelque chose à travers les ruines. *Regardez-bien la photo sous cet angle !*

À propos du Coop, j'ai lu sur site web, qu'il y aurra deux modes séparés, donc probablement deux histoires parrallèles durant le jeu. Il va y avoir l'histoire de base (en mode solo), et un mode Coop incluant de nouveaux personnages.

----------


## Alab

Moi j'opte pour la personnalité de Johnson qui s'est téléchargé dans ce nouveau 'glados'.

Sinon personnellement je trouve que le style de cette salle fait un peu japonais non ? Ou alors c'est la fatigue. ^^"

----------


## cyberkevin

> Bonsoir à tous, bon, je suis très fatigué, et un peu bourré, donc pardonnez moi si je dis d'la merde, mais j'ai eu une sorte d'illumination...
> 
> D'après gameinformer, il y aurait un mode coop, avec un scénario différent du solo.
> 
> Et là je vous demande de repensez à l'image des 2 robots qui se tiennent la main, dont l'un possède un portal gun quasi sûr...
> 
> Et si le coop était avec ses 2 robots ? 
> 
> Je pense que c'est plausible, après tout, ces 2 robots qui se tiennent la main, ça veut bien dire quelque chose.


Pas bète du tout ^^ Moralité :
On va tous se bourré la gueule pour déchiffre tout les mystère de Glados !  ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> J'y ai pensé aussi, mais ça paraît peu probable. Parce que Chien a été fabriqué par les résistants scientifiques* ; or, ces scientifiques -Kleiner, Alyx, Eli-, découvrent le Borealis dans l'Episode Two ; ils ne croyaient même pas qu'il existait réellement. Dans ce cas, il semble improbable qu'ils aient eu accès aux technologies d'Aperture Laboratories...
> 
> *edit : quoique, ceci n'est dit explicitement à aucun moment...


Chien à été créé en model réduit pour aly au départ puis à été upgradé petit à petit depuis qu'alyx est bébé. Dans un sens, chien peut exister depuis HL1.
Mais comme c'est de la récup, je songerais plutôt à un post-black mesa.

----------


## cyberkevin

> Déçu aussi si c'est juste Portal 2 d'annoncé...j'espère que l'on aura au moins une petite surprise bientôt quand même !


Bah on avais pas toruver des données audio avec la voix de Alyx, le Doc et Bartney (si c'est son nom xD j'aid es trous de mémoire...) Sachant que dans Half-life² Episode Two je crois, on y vois le boeralis (enfin je crois...) avec le logo Aperture Science, Sa pourrait ètre un portal 2 tels un cross over de Half-Life², avec gordon freeman qui va sauvé alyx des mains de GlaDos  :^_^: 
Ha... sa ferait un bon trucs accompagner de l'annonce de Half-Life²:EpisodeThree ou même... Half-Life 3  ::o: 

Je rève un peu là  :^_^: 

PS : Tient, vous avez lu ça :
 "Valve vient de confirmer à l'instant que Portal 2 sera disponible sur PC et Xbox 360. Mais pas de version PS3 à l'horizon. Selon GameStop, le jeu serait disponible le 26 octobre prochain et serait doté d'un mode coopératif. Enfin, le jeu sortira visiblement en version boîte et non sur le Xbox Live Arcade étant donné le prix donné par l'enseigne pour la version PC (49,99$). "
Bon ben voilà, tout est dit ^^
Source : http://xbox-mag.net/-maj--portal-2-a...er__19610.html
Je sias aps pour vous, mais si ya pas plus d'action, Portal 2 à ce prix, il se le fou ou j'pense ^^

Ensuite, pour l'effet de l'image de Glados de Gameinformer, disons qu'elle donne pas vraiment l'impression qu'elle avance et cherche quelque choses, mais surtout qu'elle DOIT bouger vu que ce n'est pas un sol en dessous, on devine facillement qu'elle devrait pouvoir se dépalcer.

----------


## Abaker

Nan je parlais des 2 robots, Valve peut nous faire jouer 2 robots en coop, mais ça serai bizarre pour ne pas dire improbable, car il n'y aurai aucun lien avec le scénario de référence, et ça perdrai de son intérêt. Mis à part pour le multi et encore.

----------


## Portal2010

> Nan je parlais des 2 robots, Valve peut nous faire jouer 2 robots en coop, mais ça serai bizarre pour ne pas dire improbable, car il n'y aurai aucun lien avec le scénario de référence, et ça perdrai de son intérêt. Mis à part pour le multi et encore.


Pourquoi aucun lien ?

On ne connais pas encore les détails exactes de portal 2 !

Il pourrais bien y avoir un parcours spéciales pour des tests sur des robots expérimentales.

Donc en fait, puisqu'il y deux modes séparé (solo et coop), il est possible qu'il y a une sorte d'histoire altérnative avec un trajet expérimentales pour des soldats robotiques. Avec un portal-gun intègré !




> Je sias aps pour vous, mais si ya pas plus d'action, Portal 2 à ce prix, il se le fou ou j'pense


T'a pas eu les new's récentes toi ou quoi ? 

Le jeu est sensé devenir un jeu complet, donc à part en tier, et beaucoup plus long et complet que Portal 1 !

Il contiendra aussi tout ce que j'ai nommé plus haut (mode coop, nouveaux perso, etc)

----------


## Brouette Quantique

> post-black mesa.


Si t'enlèves une lettre ça fait post-back, et ça veut plus rien dire.
Non j'ai rien de constructif non plus à dire, sinon que j'admire ces gens qui font des théories  ::wub::

----------


## Sim's

::o: 

Edit : Si ça gêne ce lien disparaitra.

----------


## Baron

> Voilà, vous pouvez (...) faire*s* toutes ces choses propres aux manifestations de joie


  ::huh::

----------


## jujupatate

> 


 ::o:  ::lol::  ::w00t::  ::wub::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Edit : Si ça gêne ce lien disparaitra.


Whoaw ! Excellent !  ::wub::

----------


## SiropDeMenthe

Woaw merci pour le lien  ::wub::

----------


## Caparzo

Il va être excellent ce Portal² !

----------


## Alab

Je sais pas de quand la BD date mais c'est assez marrant comme coïncidence...



... avec cet info de portal 2 :


Edit :



> 


Merci pour le lien !!

Mais une fois que le magasine sera sorti yaura aucun moyen de l'avoir en France ??

----------


## Octocat

Hey, lisez en haut... "Les Coops Bots".

J'ai pas dis d'la m*rde hier soir, enfin plus ou moins.  ::w00t:: 

En tout cas le mec qui avait dessiné par dessus l'ASCI a fait un boulot de malade, c'est le même robot mise à part les couleurs.  ::o: 

Après sur le magazine, on dirait que certaines images sont ingame, on peut en juger que le jeu à l'air plus joli si c'est le cas.  :Bave:

----------


## Irontroll

En tout cas on est sûr d'une chose, on revient au même centre d'AS que dans le 1.

Ce qui m'interpelle c'est le "You, And me, And GLaDOS makes 3"

----------


## Akajouman

Moué tout ces indices pour annoncer un portal 2.  :ouaiouai: 

En tout cas, chapeau à Kahn!

----------


## petipatapon

Pour en revenir au site Aperture Science en Norvège :

Je sais qu'on a dit que le site web *aperturescience.us* est non-officiel, mais quand on tape l'adresse "Aperture Science, Storhammeren 11, 5145 Fyllingsdalen, Norway" (celle obtenue sur Google Maps) dans Google Web, on obtient ça :

Donc j'en conclue que c'est le même type qui a créé le site aperturescience.us et qui a placé le repère Aperture Science dans GMaps ?!

Bon, ça ne fait rien avancer à propos de Portal 2, mais ça résout le problème...

----------


## Sim's

> En tout cas le mec qui avait dessiné par dessus l'ASCI avait fait un boulot de malade, c'est le même robot mise à part les couleurs.


C'est clair  ::o:

----------


## Regal

:kikitoudur: .

----------


## PeauVerte

...Et Portal 2 sera jouable en co-op.

----------


## Brainkite

Il est annoncé sur Mac sur les pages de gameinformer 
ils vont faire passer toute leur ludothèque valve sur mac?

----------


## Pontifex

*Spoiler*



Spoiler Alert! 


Très instructif l'article de GameInformer. Portal 2 se passe donc plusieurs centaines d'années après Portal 1, il se passe dans le même complexe mais entre temps de nombreuses sphère de personnalités (celle aperçues à la fin du premier) se sont activés et ont creusées leur petit bonhomme de chemin dans le complexe. Sinon, GLaDOS est bel et bien "Still Alive" mais elle ne vous en veut pas que vous l'ayez tuée; vous vous retrouvez donc à collaborer "pour la science" et êtes à nouveau un cobaye (car vous jouez à nouveau Chell qui a été mise entre temps dans un caisson d'hibernation) entre les mains de GLaDOS.



Au niveau du gameplay, de nouveaux éléments ont été rajoutés: en plus des cubes et des boutons, vous avez désormais des balles et des paniers (qui fonctionnent via le même principe); des tuyaux qui aspirent (l'effet d'aspiration se transmettant via les portails); des rayons tracteurs (l'effet de traction est là aussi transmissible via portails); des cubes avec des faces réfléchissantes qui renvoient les lasers; des "plaques de foi aériennes" (traduction maison) qui sont des sortes de trampoline en beaucoup plus mieux.
Et enfin des "peintures", c'est à dire des substances colorés qui peuvent transmettre leurs effets quand elles sont "peintes" sur d'autres surfaces: il y en une orange (quand vous marchez dessus, vous allez très vite) et une bleue (qui donne un effet trampoline: ainsi un cube badigeonné amoureusement de peinture bleue rebondira comme une baballe magique ultra-rebondissante). Ces deux peintures peuvent se transmettre via des portails, et Valve pourrait en inclure plus si ça s'intègre bien.

----------


## potexto

> Très instructif l'article de GameInformer. Portal 2 se passe plusieurs centaines d'années après Portal 1, il se passe dans le même complexe mais entre temps de nombreuses sphère de personnalités (celle aperçues à la fin du premier) se sont activés et ont creusées leur petit bonhomme chemin dans le complexe. Sinon, GLaDOS est bel et bien "Still Alive" mais elle ne vous en veut pas que vous l'ayez tuée; vous vous retrouvez donc à collaborer "pour la science" et êtes à nouveau un cobaye (car vous jouez à nouveau Chell qui a été mise entre temps dans un caisson d'hibernation) entre les mains de GLaDOS.



Merci, j'avais la flemme de lire  :^_^:  C'est tout ? On a pas d'autres petites infos eventuelles ?

----------


## Sim's

> Merci, j'avais la flemme de lire  C'est tout ? On a pas d'autres petites infos eventuelles ?


Kim Swift n'est plus la lead designer vu qu'elle est parti chez Airtight Games alias le studio qui a pondu Dark Void.  ::P:

----------


## Naith

> Merci, j'avais la flemme de lire  C'est tout ? On a pas d'autres petites infos eventuelles ?


Si : ils veulent pas réutiliser les mêmes blagues deux fois, donc on n'aura pas de Cake is a lie.  ::'(: 
Mais yaura bien une nouvelle chanson à la fin. \o/


Et en vrac :

Le mode coop sera basé sur les deux robots du fan art d'au dessus qui auront chacun un portal gun, donc quatre portails (avec tout ce que ça implique, l'un pouvant également emprunter les portails de l'autre), soit par le net, soit en split screen, à travers une deuxième campagne indépendante de la première.

Ils ont également implanté des "peintures", une orange qui accélère notre vitesse et nous donne de l'élan quand on passe dessus, et une bleue qui nous permet de rebondir sur les surfaces recouvertes. On pourra "peindre" les murs/sols/plafonds en transferant cette peinture à l'aide des portails. Ça sonne bizarre dit comme ça, mais ça a l'air d'ouvrir pas mal de nouvelles possibilités de gameplay.

Edit : désolé pour la répétition sur les peintures, ya eu du ninja edit au dessus.  :^_^:

----------


## Pontifex

Spoiler Alert! 


Chell est réveillée par un coeur de personnalité nommé Wheatley qui veut voir le monde mais à besoin de Chell pour cela (il lui promet un chemin pour s'échapper en échange de sa collaboration). A la manière de R2D2, Wheatley peut se connecter à différents endroits pour activer/désactiver des trucs. Finalement Wheatley et Chell se retrouve accidentellement dans la salle où il y a GLaDOS et c'est reparti comme en 40.



Au niveau des infos plus anecdotiques, ils ont prévus de mettre plus de musique "marquante" (façon "Still Alive") et plus seulement de la musique d'ambiance façon ascenseur.
Concernant le multi, on joue deux robots (l'un à base de coeur de personnalité, l'autre à base de tourelle; Valve pense à en mettre un masculin et l'autre féminin) qui aime se donner la main. Je me permets là de citer le texte :"But don't go writing fanfics yet - the gesture is a sign of innocence more than an indication of romance". Sinon, il faudra jouer coop pour réussir (quelle surprise !) et GLaDOS fera sa Laurence Boccolini à la fin de chaque niveau pour nous amener à penser que l'autre n'est qu'un bon à rien.

Edit: ben me voilà ninja edit à mon tour ><

----------


## Dark Fread

Foutrement classe l'article. C'est GameInformer ?

----------


## Brainkite

Il faudrait pas que ça perde le coté minimaliste mais prise de tête du gameplay.

----------


## Conan3D

Y'a un ami qui m'envoie 5 images

----------


## Alab

> traduction-résumé du game informer



*
Spoiler alert bourdel !*

Même si on est tous avide d'infos je pense que certains préfèrent avoir la surprise, alors mets ptet pas les balises spoilers non plus ça ferait un gros machin tout noir mais préviens juste au début de post.  :;):

----------


## Pontifex

J'ai juste mis des balises spoiler sur les éléments du scénario, je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire pour les éléments de gameplay, en espérant que ça suffise.

----------


## Darkath

> *
> Spoiler alert bourdel !*
> 
> Même si on est tous avide d'infos je pense que certains préfèrent avoir la surprise, alors mets ptet pas les balises spoilers non plus ça ferait un gros machin tout noir mais préviens juste au début de post.


Ouais clair !

----------


## Alab

> J'ai juste mis des balises spoiler sur les éléments du scénario, je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire pour les éléments de gameplay, en espérant que ça suffise.


Oui c'est bon, merci.  ::): 
En tout cas ça va être dur d'attendre sa sortie après une semaine pleine d'infos et d'émotions...   :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

> Bah oui mais les plantes elles ont poussé après la construction de la machine. ^^
> 
> Donc en fait chien (comme on connait pas son origine exacte) a peut être été fabriqué à partir de cet autre 'galdos' !!!


Nan mais c'est exactement la même glados, sauf que des plantes on poussé dessus

----------


## Alab

> Nan mais c'est exactement la même glados, sauf que des plantes on poussé dessus


Sauf que ça on l'a su après que j'ai posté ça....  ::rolleyes::

----------


## potexto

Ouaw ! Ca fait beaucoup d'infos d'un seul coup. Esperons que le seul probleme du premier opus soit reglé : la durée de vie  ::wub::

----------


## Sim's

> Y'a un ami qui m'envoie 5 images


Page précédente.  :tired:

----------


## Seydjinn

Oh my god ! Oh my god ! OH MY GOD !!!  ::wub:: 
Octobre c'est trop loin ! Ils auraient mieux fait de faire le teasing 15 jours avant seulement ! Avec le buzz de fou qu'ils ont fait ils auraient doublé leurs ventes !  ::P:  Là vu le contenu de l'article, c'est juste trop frustrant de devoir attendre tout ce temps !

EDIT : Dites vous avez vu ? A la page 3 de l'article un encadré en bas à droite s'appelle "Behind the curtain", rien d'intéressant en soi mais ça me rappelle la trouvaille de Junadkhian avec le flicker. Bon c'est une expression courante donc y'a pas de quoi fouetter un chat mais ça m'a fait rire. Il avait vraiment vu juste !  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Sauf que ça on l'a su après que j'ai posté ça....


Nan mais même sur l'image de la couverture c'était évident que c'était la même

----------


## Ultraboss

trop bien merci beaucoup pour les scans !!!

----------


## Mollux

> Oh my god ! Oh my god ! OH MY GOD !!! 
> Octobre c'est trop loin ! Ils auraient mieux fait de faire le teasing 15 jours avant seulement ! Avec le buzz de fou qu'ils ont fait ils auraient doublé leurs ventes !  Là vu le contenu de l'article, c'est juste trop frustrant de devoir attendre tout ce temps !
> 
> EDIT : Dites vous avez vu ? A la page 3 de l'article un encadré en bas à droite s'appelle "Behind the curtain", rien d'intéressant en soi mais ça me rappelle la trouvaille de Junadkhian avec le flicker. Bon c'est une expression courante donc y'a pas de quoi fouetter un chat mais ça m'a fait rire. Il avait vraiment vu juste !


Ouais mais si ils avaient fait le teasing plus tôt il y aurait eu de fuites et donc moins d'intérêt.


Spoiler Alert! 


100 ans plus tard? Donc si le 1er opus ce passer (à ce qu'on m'a dit) pendant la guerre des 7 heures ça fait que Alyx doit avoir 100 ans aussi! Trash! ::blink::  Donc les liens entre HL² et Portal seront plus diffus. À part si Gordon est remis en stase pour 80 ans...

----------


## Say hello

Portal se passe bien après la guerre de 7 heures, pas pendant, le Cartel est déjà installé.

Entre HL1 et Ep2 il doit y avoir une 20aine d'années, portal se déroule quelque part sur cette 20aine d'années.

----------


## Guest54108

Bon, bah là, je démissionne, un teasing de malade gâché par une annonce de magazine passe encore, mais là, c'est carrément le magazine en lui même qui apparait sur la toile, pour le coups le 08/03/10 y'a même pas besoin d'aller voir leur site on sait déjà ce qu'il ce passe dans Portal²

Perso je suis un peu dessus par ce teasing, qui en fin de compte n'aura pas servie à grand chose.

Comme la fait remarquer quelqu'un cela aurait été bien si valve avait fait le teasing 15 ou 20 jours avant la sortie du truc. A moins qu'ils sortent une démo.

PS: Les graphismes on tout simplement l'air d'avoir pris un bon coup de jeune, ou alors ils ont vachement bien travaillé sur les lumières et les effets de profondeur sur les textures.

PS2: On été quand même pas loin de la vérité au vue de cet article.

PS3: J'espère qu'ils ont pas fait tout ce teasing juste à cause de la sortie du catalog Valve sur Mac parce que sinon c'est vraiment naze.

----------


## Tiagos360

Non.

----------


## cyberkevin

> Nan je parlais des 2 robots, Valve peut nous faire jouer 2 robots en coop, mais ça serai bizarre pour ne pas dire improbable, car il n'y aurai aucun lien avec le scénario de référence, et ça perdrai de son intérêt. Mis à part pour le multi et encore.


Bien-sur que c'est probable, si c'est une histoire exprès pour le mode CooP (genre être les subordonnées de GlaDos et avoir une mission, pour finalement se retourner contre GlaDos qui essaye de les tuées. Bref, on peut imaginer des scénarios, et je pense que le coop sera dans ce gout là, évidement, sa ne peut pas se passer sur les même cartes vu qu'elles sont faisable en Solo.




> t'es old


Peut-être Old, mais moi je les avait pas encore vu. Sympa ^^

----------


## Nepenthès

> Bon, bah là, je démissionne, un teasing de malade gâché par une annonce de magazine passe encore, mais là, c'est carrément le magazine en lui même qui apparait sur la toile, pour le coups le 08/03/10 y'a même pas besoin d'aller voir leur site on sait déjà ce qu'il ce passe dans Portal²
> 
> Perso je suis un peu dessus par ce teasing, qui en fin de compte n'aura pas servie à grand chose.
> 
> Comme la fait remarquer quelqu'un cela aurait été bien si valve avait fait le teasing 15 ou 20 jours avant la sortie du truc. A moins qu'ils sortent une démo.
> 
> PS: Les graphismes on tout simplement l'air d'avoir pris un bon coup de jeune, ou alors ils ont vachement bien travaillé sur les lumières et les effets de profondeur sur les textures.
> 
> PS2: On été quand même pas loin de la vérité au vue de cet article.
> ...


+1 !
Nan mais sérieux quoi...Ou alors, peut-être qu'on a fait tout ca juste pour obtenir des images du jeu en avant première EN ASCII !  :<_<:  waouh...

Enfin bon n'empêche, j'ai toujours envie de chercher des indices la :x  ::P:  , il faut avouer que c'était quand même fort passionnant tout ca, dommage pour cette conclusion...

----------


## Sim's

> +1 !
> Nan mais sérieux quoi...Ou alors, peut-être qu'on a fait tout ca juste pour obtenir des images du jeu en avant première EN ASCII !  waouh...
> 
> Enfin bon n'empêche, j'ai toujours envie de chercher des indices la :x  , il faut avouer que c'était quand même fort passionnant tout ca, dommage pour cette conclusion...


On ne sait toujours pas ce que veulent dire les .wav dinosaur_noise, dinosaur_fizzle 1, 2 et 3. Je me répète mais il faudrait pas l'oublier.  :tired:

----------


## Mollux

Moi il me semble que chaque image représente une phase de développement et des éléments présent dans le futur opus. Donc pas vraiment de rajout au background ou d'explications.
Donc si sur les sons on semble entendre les voix de personnages de HL² c'est qu'ils seront peut être présent.
Mais ça me parait étrange. Et surtout s'il y a un décalage de 80 ans...

----------


## XWolverine

> Peut-être Old, mais moi je les avait pas encore vu. Sympa ^^


Fallait cliquer sur le lien 20 posts au dessus  :;):

----------


## Sao

Excellents les nouveaux éléments de gameplay, ça fait plaisir de voir le renouvellement du jeu même si en l'état c'était déjà chouette. Comme quoi Valve peut faire une bonne suite à un bon jeu en rajoutant vraiment des éléments de gameplay. (Je parle de L4D2 qui est un bon jeu mais qui à mon sens ne justifie pas son prix au vu des ajouts, partez pas en débat foireux hein)

----------


## Conan3D

> Page précédente.


Sauf que je suis plus les topics, y'a plus rien depuis l'annonce de merde et la fin du teasing  :tired:

----------


## jujupatate

Je sens que ça va repartir demain, tout n'a pas encore été decortiqué et on avait la série de chiffres/dates qui nous amènent au 11

Wet & Sea

----------


## Guest54108

Pour ce qui est des pages extraites de Gameinformer, elles sortent d'où?? Leak??

Parce que sur leur site dans magazine, ils disent que les subscrirers vont recevoir l'exemplaire avant les autres et très prochainement apparemment. Donc question, est ce qu'ils ont déjà reçu quelque chose ou c'est un leak??

----------


## Mollux

Parle d'évènements majeurs de HL² episode one (ou two... je sais plus)



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai écouté Puzzle:Dinausor fizzle filtred et l'agression de Alyx par le hunter et je trouve qu'il y a des similitudes. De là à dire ce que ça veut dire...
Et le son est tellement déformé que rien n'est sur.
Je me suis basé sur la durée du son et les moments ou il y a du bruit. Si on les écoutes en même temps ça se superpose presque. Il faut juste attendre un peu car la vidé de l'agression ne commence pas direct dessus.
Les son sont parfois un peu semblable.


*
Attention spoiler!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-9uuMJHoQM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2_MP...layer_embedded

----------


## Guest54108

C'est vrai que c'est troublant ton truc, c'est vraiment similaire, mais quel intérêt pour l'énigme?? Je veux dire, les autres trucs faisaient avancer l'énigme.

----------


## Portal2010

Je fais mon propre resumé en détail (traduction) :

Je veux juste préciser que les liens entre Half-life et Portal vont être maintenant coupé.... ou presque. Dans l'encadré de la page avec le nouveau look de Chell (http://i48.tinypic.com/29yqfx1.jpg)

On peut voir que la compagnie à décider de couper les ponts entre Half-life et Portal, puisque le jeu va se passer des centaines d'années après... et que la série Portal va devenir trop différente et *importante*. Cependant, ils disent que Chell est seulement en sécurité à l'intérieur.

Résumé du reste :


Spoiler Alert! 


 

Chell va se réveiller des centaines d'années après, dans un caisson d'hibernation. Avec le temps, le laboratoire d'Aperture va avoir totalement évolué et été reconfiguré. Les Core de personnalité de GLaDos vont avoir eux même évolué ausssi, de sorte à formé de nouvelle technologie. Glados a été reconstruit mais pas totalement. Elle n'est pas fâcher d'avoir été tué dans le passé, mais cependant elle veut nour réutiliser pour ses nouveaux tests. Le mode coop sera une histoire différente, comprenant un robot fabriqué à partir d'un core, et l'autre un robot fabriqué à partir d'une tourelle. Tout d'eux equipé de Portal Gun, ils seront guidé par Glados. De nouvelle technologie pourront être exploité (système thermal, de ventilation à aspiration, de lévitation,etc). Les énignes seront beaucoup plus compliqué et le jeu plus long et complet. La musique du jeu sera aussi très songé et (épic) à la façon de Still Alive.

----------


## Guest54108

> Je fais mon propre resumé en détail (traduction) :
> 
> Je veux juste préciser que les liens entre Half-life et Portal vont être maintenant coupé.... ou presque. Dans l'encadré de la page avec le nouveau look de Chell (http://i48.tinypic.com/29yqfx1.jpg)
> 
> On peut voir que la compagnie à décider de couper les ponts entre Half-life et Portal, puisque le jeu va se passer des centaines d'années après... et que la série Portal va devenir trop différente et *importante*. Cependant, ils disent que Chell est seulement en sécurité à l'intérieur.
> 
> Résumé du reste :
> 
> 
> ...


T'est en retard mec, déjà dit plus haut tout ça.

Mais merci quand meme  :;):

----------


## Portal2010

En fesant une recherche rapide sur internet, on peu voir plusieurs sites internet qui on eux aussi trouvé des new's et traduction : 

http://www.xboxgen.fr/portal-2-deja-...lite-1690.html

----------


## Conan3D

Elle est moche Chell

----------


## Mollux

> C'est vrai que c'est troublant ton truc, c'est vraiment similaire, mais quel intérêt pour l'énigme?? Je veux dire, les autres trucs faisaient avancer l'énigme.


Nan, c'est sur et de plus il y avait aucun réel indice en lien avec HL² ils étaient tous trop vague (les voix) ou vite démentis. Peut être de la technologie du Cartel dans Portal 2... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et comme on dis, c'est chaud de faire un lien avec 80 ans d'écart. Sauf si on part dans des délire genre :
 - L'héroine de Portal est la fille de G. Freeman et Alyx! (mais non vu que c'est Chell dégelée)  ::huh:: 
 - Sauf si à cause de la tempête de portail ils font tous un bon dans le temps.  ::o: 
- Sauf si G. Freeman et Alyx sont mis en stase pas G-Man. :tired: 

Rien de très crédible quoi...

----------


## Sim's

> Elle est moche Chell


Ça nous changera des blondasses avec un 95 F  :Cigare:

----------


## Ormindo

Une blondasse avec un 95 F en minijupe et qui fait plein de sauts avec le portal gun ?

 :Bave:

----------


## Portal2010

Le web-master de ce site ne devrait pas créer un nouveau topic avec les scans du magazine et toute les informations ?

Maintenant, autres détails :

http://www.jvn.com/jeux/articles/plu...-portal-2.html

INFO DÉTAILLÉ :

http://www.gamers.fr/actus/2010/03/0...s-sur-portal-2

----------


## Mollux

Où sont les cheveux blonds, le 95F et la minijupe?  ::P:

----------


## Guest54108

lol, essaye de passer 100 ans en caisson on vas voir si tu seras aussi frais!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Octocat

> Une blondasse avec un 95 F en minijupe et qui fait plein de sauts avec le portal gun ?


Un portail dessous les pieds, un portail à côté, on regarde et... PROFIT. FAP FAP FAP.  :Bave: 

Hum... Sinon à votre avis, c'est du in-game ça ?



Si c'est le cas j'en bave d'avance, un modèle bien détaillé tout lisse, des petites ombres qui semble en temps réel derrière le panneau Aperture... OWI OWI OWI.  ::wub::

----------


## Guest54108

Ça a l'air d'être du IN-Game car si tu regarde l'arrondi du panneau de contrôle tu peux voir une cassure.

Si c'est ça, je suis heureux.

----------


## Az'

Avant  :WTF: :

Aujourd'hui:

----------


## Octocat

Et voilà, ça commence :

BOYCOTT.

Je pense que c'est ironique, enfin j'espère.

----------


## Alab

> 


Concernant le rapport portal/half life il en est question dans cet encadré, et ya que pour moi que cette phrase fait tilt ?



> We are aware, however, that Portal 2 takes place well after the events of Half Life 2. *Perhaps Chell is safer inside*


Euh si 80/100 ans après half life Chell est plus en sécurité dans le complexe d'apperture science ça veut dire que dehors c'est encore la mouise donc que soit le Cartel a pas été vaincu, soit qu'il s'est passé un évènement bizarre et majeur après une éventuelle victoire des rebelles, enfin bref que l'épisode 3 risque de pas finir sur une jolie et heureuse victoire de Gordon Freeman sur le Cartel non ?  :tired:

----------


## Octocat

> Concernant le rapport portal/half life il en est question dans cet encadré, et ya que pour moi que cette phrase fait tilt ?
> 
> 
> Euh si 80/100 ans après half life Chell est plus en sécurité dans le complexe d'apperture science ça veut dire que dehors c'est encore la mouise donc que soit le Cartel a pas été vaincu, soit qu'il s'est passé un évènement bizarre et majeur après une éventuelle victoire des rebelles, enfin bref que l'épisode 3 risque de pas finir sur une jolie et heureuse victoire de Gordon Freeman sur le Cartel non ?


J'avais pas vu ça comme ça, mais c'est vrai que ça vient de faire "tilt".  ::o: 

Un monde dévasté et ravagé par le Cartel ?  :Emo:

----------


## Sao

Mais c'est trop débile le groupe de boycott là. Ils revendiquent le fait de pouvoir jouer à un jeu là tout de suite maintenant. Allez les mecs on fait un groupe comme ça pour chaque jeu annoncé ?

----------


## Alab

> Mais c'est trop débile le groupe de boycott là. Ils revendiquent le fait de pouvoir jouer à un jeu là tout de suite maintenant. Allez les mecs on fait un groupe comme ça pour chaque jeu annoncé ?


Oui en gros ça donne :

"Donnez nous le jeu maintenant pour qu'on y joue (ou alors une démo ou une béta) parce qu'on est trop impatient et tendu du slip sinon jamais on vous l'achètera et jamais on y jouera !!"

Ça n'a aucun sens ce groupe.  ::P:

----------


## Conan3D

Je vais en faire un autre : MIEUX INTEGRER PORTAL 2 DANS L'HISTOIRE DE HALF LIFE.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je pense que c'est du second degré. Et un gros foutage de gueule à la mémoire du groupe de boycott L4D2, vu les revendications. Pas bien finaud au demeurant.

----------


## Kegeruneku

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/486bf51...1ea1452dda.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8f318a5...e9f8275e5c.jpg


Woah un vieux même de 4chan !  :^_^: 

En tout cas c'est bien qu'ils se bougent un peu la licence HL/Portal commencait a retomber un peu la ... faut battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud quoi

----------


## RObikO

Maid portal c'est bien  ? je ne connais pas du tout 

Pourquoi vous voulez le boycott ?

----------


## Sim's

> Le web-master de ce site ne devrait pas créer un nouveau topic avec les scans du magazine et toute les informations ?
> 
> Maintenant, autres détails :
> 
> http://www.jvn.com/jeux/articles/plu...-portal-2.html
> 
> INFO DÉTAILLÉ :
> 
> http://www.gamers.fr/actus/2010/03/0...s-sur-portal-2


'tain mais old de chez old, c'est pas comme si on parlait de ça depuis ce matin.  ::(:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ok les mecs c'est cool mais face aux scans de magazines, on est censé distribuer des points pour piratage dans ce cas.
Alors on va mettre ça sur le compte de l'euphorie collective, mais au prochain coup on prend les mesures qui s'imposent.

----------


## Alab

> Le web-master de ce site ne devrait pas créer un nouveau topic avec les scans du magazine et toute les informations ?
> 
> Maintenant, autres détails :
> 
> http://www.jvn.com/jeux/articles/plu...-portal-2.html
> 
> INFO DÉTAILLÉ :
> 
> http://www.gamers.fr/actus/2010/03/0...s-sur-portal-2


Euh pas sur que CanardPC soit du genre à linker des scan de magasine, enfin bon certains le font mais je pense que cpc serait vraiment le dernier à le faire... Enfin on va pas parler au nom de la rédac ou du newseur mais c'est déjà étonnant que les liens soient restés.  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : ah bah grilled.  ::unsure::

----------


## Portal2010

On a tous oublier le Boréalis entre temps...

Et les nombreux mystère de Portal 1... qui ne sont que des théories. Et qui aurront un impact sur Portal 2 !

Je crois que tout ce qui c'est passé, c'est ça :

1 - La guerre contre le Cartel à fait fuir les scientifiques du labo
2- Certain décide de resté à l'intérieur pour se réfugier, mais GLaDOS profite du manque de personel pour prendre contrôl de tout le complexe. 
3- Elle assasine le reste du personelle qui eux ne sont pas assez nombreux pour lutter contre GLaDOS. 
4- Un des scientifiques ou sujets de test, active un système d'urgence pour téléporter le Boréalis (qui est stocker dans une partie du Labo) le plus loin possible, pour empêcher GLaDOS d'uttiliser des technologies très puissantes stocké à l'intérieur du bâteau
5- Chell se réveille peut de temps après (Portal 1)
6- Elle détruit GLaDOS (Portal 1)
7- Un robot l'apporte en Stase (Fin de Portal 1)
8- Elle se réveille 100 ans plus tard (Portal 2) 
(le reste on va voir)

----------


## Sim's

> Euh pas sur que CanardPC soit du genre à linker des scan de magasine, enfin bon certains le font mais je pense que cpc serait vraiment le dernier à le faire... Enfin on va pas parler au nom de la rédac ou du newseur mais c'est déjà étonnant que les liens soient restés. 
> 
> Edit : ah bah grilled.


Ce qui me troue la cul c'est que des sites de ce genre osent faire des news à l'aide de scans. J'imagine que c'est un risque de se prendre un procès dans la gueule. D'ailleurs ça m'étonne que le mag d'Avril soit déjà imprimé.  :tired:

----------


## Robix66

> Ce qui me troue la cul c'est que des sites de ce genre osent faire des news à l'aide de scans. J'imagine que c'est un risque de se prendre un procès dans la gueule. D'ailleurs ça m'étonne que le mag d'Avril soit déjà imprimé.


Ce qui m'étonne aussi, c'est que dans le mag, ils parlent du buzz... On est si prévisible ? ::sad::

----------


## Portal2010

> Ce qui me troue la cul c'est que des sites de ce genre osent faire des news à l'aide de scans. J'imagine que c'est un risque de se prendre un procès dans la gueule. D'ailleurs ça m'étonne que le mag d'Avril soit déjà imprimé.


Je crois qu'il y a eu une fuite majeur chez Game Informer...

Ou c'est le modèle envoyé en avance au VIP (membre privilègier)

Car regardez ce qui est écrit à la dernière page :

(Traduction : Pour plus d'information sur Aperture Science, le nouveau look de Chell et blablabla, regardez le contenu couvert tout le long du mois sur gameinformer/portal2)

----------


## Sao

> Maid portal c'est bien  ? je ne connais pas du tout 
> 
> Pourquoi vous voulez le boycott ?


Ouaip Portal est un bon jeu, innovant de par son gameplay façon puzzle et s'inscrivant de façon cohérente et mystérieuse dans un univers déjà existant (celui d'HL). Tu peux dl la démo sur Steam pour t'en faire une idée.

Et on veut pas le boycotter, c'est juste qu'un canard a trouvé un groupe Steam voulant le faire et au vu des réactions ici on trouve tous ça idiot, mais ça a l'air d'être une blague en rapport avec le groupe de boycott de L4D2 qui avait fait pas mal parler de lui.

----------


## Ultraboss

hé hé vous avez vu les scans se sont les sources des images ASCII du BBS  ::o: 

 ::P:

----------


## Mollux

> On a tous oublier le Boréalis entre temps...
> 
> Et les nombreux mystère de Portal 1... qui ne sont que des théories. Et qui aurront un impact sur Portal 2 !
> 
> Je crois que tout ce qui c'est passé, c'est ça :
> 
> 1 - La guerre contre le Cartel à fait fuir les scientifiques du labo
> 2- Certain décide de resté à l'intérieur pour se réfugier, mais GLaDOS profite du manque de personel pour prendre contrôl de tout le complexe. 
> 3- Elle assasine le reste du personelle qui eux ne sont pas assez nombreux pour lutter contre GLaDOS. 
> ...


Encore un de mes pronostiques à la con mais vu qu'il y a que des "postes d'observation" dans Portal et aucun labos peut être que le 2 se passera dans un véritable centre de développement de technologie et on en apprendra un peu plus sur Aperture.

----------


## Conan3D

J'ai pensé à un aut' truc :
Si Portal se passe durant la tempête de portails, l'explosion de GladOS aurait pu en générer un? Non?

----------


## Sao

Et leurs fameux rideaux de douches.

----------


## Mollux

> Et leurs fameux rideaux de douches.


Ben le rideau de douche est le prélude au portail. Ce sont les recherches de bases.

----------


## Sao

Oui mais moi je veux pouvoir me balader dans les anciens entrepôts de démo de rideaux de douches comme je peux le faire à Ikea avec mon petit mètre et mes 1256 petits crayons en mangeant des Daim.

----------


## Pelomar

> Mais c'est trop débile le groupe de boycott là. Ils revendiquent le fait de pouvoir jouer à un jeu là tout de suite maintenant. Allez les mecs on fait un groupe comme ça pour chaque jeu annoncé ?


 :tired: 




> WE REQUEST:
> 
> -That Valve honor its commitment to let noteless dickbags play their games early for riling up a bunch of other dickbags
> 
> -That Valve purchases First Class tickets, because I hate flying Coach
> 
> -That owners of Portal, i.e. Me, be given the game free when it is released.


Je crois que c'est de l'humour hein  :^_^:

----------


## ADT

Je laisse ici juste au cas où...

*EDIT*: Ouuuuups.

----------


## Sim's

> Ok les mecs c'est cool mais face aux scans de magazines, on est censé distribuer des points pour piratage dans ce cas.
> Alors on va mettre ça sur le compte de l'euphorie collective, mais au prochain coup on prend les mesures qui s'imposent.





> Je laisse ici juste au cas où...


 :tired:

----------


## Alab

Yen a qui ont vraiment rien compris... En gros c'est comme si tu postais une vidéo youtube d'un film piraté, en gros tu gardes le lien en marque page mais tu fais pas tourner... Sinon pour avoir les infos sur portal 2 ya le wiki créé pour l'occasion où ya les infos péchos depuis le début de la semaine avec toutes les images et nouveautés listées...

Edit : grillayd. Oui donc en gros tu fais éditer, puis supprimer le message.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Pour faire simple, ADT, édite ton post, efface ces images, dis-nous bonsoir et à bientôt. Merci, bisous!

----------


## Conan3D

> Ok les mecs c'est cool mais face aux scans de magazines, on est censé distribuer des points pour piratage dans ce cas.
> Alors on va mettre ça sur le compte de l'euphorie collective, mais au prochain coup on prend les mesures qui s'imposent.





> Je laisse ici juste au cas où...
> *
> LIENS HORS CHARTE §*


 :tired: 

When Kahn will be here, you will... miss

----------


## ADT

Je pensais pas que le scan de magazine était considéré comme du "piratage", surtout si on vient du principe qu'il est étranger et qu'il ne s'agit que de quelques pages du magazine en question. (et qu'il puisse apparaitre sur plusieurs sites de JV)

Autant pour moi pour cette bêtise. Je ne suis pas quelqu'un prônant le piratage ou quoique ce soit mais je ne pensais faire ceci. Encore désolé.

Edit: De plus j'avais posté comme ça sans forcément lire le topic. My bad.

----------


## Baron

> Maid portal c'est bien  ? je ne connais pas du tout


+1

Enfin, sauf le test, mais il ne m'était pas apparu comme une révolution...  ::O:

----------


## Octocat

Pareil pour le coup du scan, j'avais pas pensé au piratage moi, je m'excuse, je retiendrais la prochaine fois.  ::o: 

Donc je comprenais pas trop la polémique, mais je viens de capter, le teasing du site est complètement gâché en fait, tout a été dévoilé par les scans...

Je suis dégouté au final.  :Emo:

----------


## ADT

> Pareil pour le coup du scan, j'avais pas pensé au piratage moi, je m'excuse, je retiendrais la prochaine fois. 
> 
> Donc je comprenais pas trop la polémique, mais je viens de capter, le teasing du site est complètement gâché en fait, tout a été dévoilé par les scans...
> 
> Je suis dégouté au final.


Ca semblerait tout de même bizarre pour un magazine qui doit être en vente, pour ainsi obtenir des scans en question. Le site doit tout de même comporter des trucs en réserve, j'espère.

----------


## Guest54108

Comme nombres d'entre nous. :s

----------


## Alab

> Donc je comprenais pas trop la polémique, mais je viens de capter, le teasing du site est complètement gâché en fait, tout a été dévoilé par les scans...


Bah c'est aussi que du coup l'exclusivité qu'avait le magasine a été 'perdue' et du coup il n'y aura pas les ventes espérées donc du coup ça pénalise aussi le magasine, ses auteurs, etc... Imaginez que ça aurait été CanardPC vous auriez pas spécialement fait ça non plus...

----------


## ADT

Si vous voulez je propose de sacrifier ma partie génitale pour me faire définitivement pardonner.


Non je dec'.

----------


## YaKi

Donc on part au fin fond du trou du cul du monde et quand on revient c'est l'apocalypse. 
Après avoir rattrapé tout mon retard dans la lecture je dirais juste que j'ai été très content d'élaboré des théories qui se sont avérés fumeuses. Ensuite je suis un peu déçut du "leak" ou la fuite avec les scans de game informer, du coup tout le beau compte à rebours de ce mois-ci tombe à l'eau. J'attends quand même l'intervention du 11 pour voir ce qu'on va nous dire. Si il y a bien un jeu que je veux ne pas me spoiler c'est ça vu que ça risque de perdre son intérêt si on sait tous à l'avance.
Merci encore à tous les canards avec qui on a psychoté cette semaine. 

P.S : A part des railleries de la part des ricains la thèse norvégienne donne quoi ?

----------


## ADT

> Dites les gens je me faisais la réflexion. Les images .APF lachées par le BBS sont en deux couleurs c'est bien ça ? Rouge et bleu. Ca ne vous rappelle rien ? 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> ..... ! ET oui !
> 
> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/image...spy_poster.jpg
> 
> ...


Y'a un truc comme quoi BLU et RED sont employés aussi pour les produits de BMESA et APSCI.

Cela ne vous dit rien ?  ::rolleyes:: 

http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Tf_industries

----------


## Portal2010

> Pareil pour le coup du scan, j'avais pas pensé au piratage moi, je m'excuse, je retiendrais la prochaine fois. 
> 
> Donc je comprenais pas trop la polémique, mais je viens de capter, le teasing du site est complètement gâché en fait, tout a été dévoilé par les scans...
> 
> Je suis dégouté au final.


En fait, tu sais quoi ?

Je crois que c'est encore un coup commercial !

En tout cas, on a eu accès à *5 ou 6 pages du magazine*, alors que Game Informer à promis *12 pages en tout* !

Il y a encore des choses à découvrir (dans les douzes pages) , et aussi dans le jeu.

----------


## KiwiX

Portal 2 ? Quelle surprise...  ::o:

----------


## Alab

> En fait, tu sais quoi ?
> 
> Je crois que c'est encore un coup commercial !
> 
> En tout cas, on a eu accès à *5 ou 6 pages du magazine*, alors que Game Informer à promis *12 pages en tout* !
> 
> Il y a encore des choses à découvrir (dans les douzes pages) , et aussi dans le jeu.


Non on a eu le droit aux 12 pages... C'est juste 6 scans de 2 pages après une simple multiplication 6*2=12...

----------


## Guest54108

> Donc on part au fin fond du trou du cul du monde et quand on revient c'est l'apocalypse. 
> Après avoir rattrapé tout mon retard dans la lecture je dirais juste que j'ai été très content d'élaboré des théories qui se sont avérés fumeuses. Ensuite je suis un peu déçut du "leak" ou la fuite avec les scans de game informer, du coup tout le beau compte à rebours de ce mois-ci tombe à l'eau. J'attends quand même l'intervention du 11 pour voir ce qu'on va nous dire. Si il y a bien un jeu que je veux ne pas me spoiler c'est ça vu que ça risque de perdre son intérêt si on sait tous à l'avance.
> Merci encore à tous les canards avec qui on a psychoté cette semaine. 
> 
> P.S : A part des railleries de la part des ricains la thèse norvégienne donne quoi ?


Bah rien en fait, après examen il s'avère que c'est un fansite qui ne sert à rien.

Pour ce qui est de TF on ce doute que c'est lié aux jokes entre BMesa et APSCI.
D'ailleur dans la dernière campagne BLUE conte RED on a vue l'administratrice des industries TF.

----------


## Portal2010

> Non on a eu le droit aux 12 pages... C'est juste 6 scans de 2 pages après une simple multiplication 6*2=12...


EDIT :

Ouais j'ai vérifié, je retire mes paroles, tu as raison ! C'est bien 12 pages.... ils ne restent plus qu'à attendre un teaster-trailer, et les quelques petites images indices durant le moix de mars sur le site de Game Informer !

----------


## ADT

Non y'a eu l'équivalent de 10 pages dans ma fuite (2 pages par scan/image).

----------


## Portal2010

PUTAIN !
On est sur le site d'un magazine, alors c'est pas là qu'on pirate les autres magazines.

----------


## Sim's

> Sur GameKyo y'a les 12 pages :
> 
> 
> Dans ta fuite, ils te manquaient peut-être la page du nouveau Look de Chell...



Kahn a dit stop et toi tu continues... Y a un moment où il faudra pas s'étonner de prendre des points  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Portal2010

> Kahn a dit stop et toi tu continues... Y a un moment où faudra s'étonner de prendre des points :mouai:


J'ai lu aucune demande de stop...

Et en fais pour votre information :

1 - Toute transmition d'information (même si elle provient de scan illégale) est permise peu importe la méthode de diffusion
2- Les scans sont illégaux, mais il est légal de les regardés et de parler de l'information aperçu dessus
3- Il y a des droits sur les scans (apartenant à Game Informer), mais il y aucun droit légal sur les informations.

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée.
Pas de piratage chez nous, c'est tout.
Gniagniagnia... Il est légal de les regarder. Purée.

----------


## Portal2010

> Purée.
> Pas de piratage chez nous, c'est tout.
> Gniagniagnia... Il est légal de les regarder. Purée.


Sincèmenet désoler, je croyais pas que vous considèriez de citer une adresse-web externe comme du piratage. Moi je n'ai rien pirater, j'ai seulement diffuser un site web. C'était pas mon but de déplaire au modérateur de ce site web.

Je rèpète que la diffusion des informations (pas les scans), mais seulement les informations, est légale.

----------


## O.Boulon

On est pas dans le cadre légal.
CanardPC est un lieu privé régit à la fois par les lois françaises mais aussi par la volonté de ses administrateurs et propriétaires.
Nous éditons un magazine de jeux vidéo et  nous prenons très mal toute les fois où on trouve des scans de notre mag' sur certains sites.

Par conséquent, nous sanctionnons les scans de magazines concurrents en vertu du "ne fais pas à autrui ce que tu ne veux pas qu'on te fasse".

Et je peux vous dire que les deux trois couillons ayant piraté CPC et s'étant fait prendre s'en mordent encore les moignons.

Alors énumère les infos si tu veux, mais ne poste plus de scans.

----------


## Siphrodias

S'po bien le piratage de la baie.

----------


## Guest54108

Non mais ça vas, on vas pas en faire un flan, que les images soient retirées OK, c'est tout à fait normal et compréhensible comme la dit O.Boulon.

Mais nous interdire de parler des infos et de linker le site de gameinformer, je trouve ça limite quand même.

GEORGE UN FASCISTE DE MERDE!! UN FASCISTE DE MERDE!!! (Joke bien sure, à ne pas prendre au premier degré.)

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu sais lire toi ? Saloperie de vampire gauchisant.

----------


## Guest54108

> Tu sais lire toi ? Saloperie de vampire gauchisant.


hihi ^^, bien joué!!

----------


## Portal2010

En parlant d'information, 

Une autre :



Spoiler Alert! 


 
Selon un site que je ne peux pas citer à cause des réglements, Cave Johnson serrait bien dans le jeu, mais sauvegardé sous forme de Core de personnalité, on pourrais le rencontré dans une section du jeu. Sa reste une théorie plausibe !

----------


## clement_s

> En parlant d'information, 
> 
> Une autre :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


link ?


JOKE  :;):

----------


## |-Bunk-|

Ca parait pausible, vu que ValvE avait fait passé une annonce en disant qu'ils cherchaient un comédien pour doubler Cave J.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Yeah super, je me refais le premier en ce moment héhé  ::):

----------


## Guest54108

Mouarff, je suis déçu, le site de gameinformer est même pas automatisé, les news prévues pour aujourd'hui ne sont pas encore publiées. Ils auraient pu faire un traitement automatique qui démarre à partir de 00h00 chez eux.

----------


## Nepenthès

> Mouarff, je suis déçu, le site de gameinformer est même pas automatisé, les news prévues pour aujourd'hui ne sont pas encore publiées. Ils auraient pu faire un traitement automatique qui démarre à partir de 00h00 chez eux.


Mouais, s'ils avaient automatisé, grâce au piratage, on aurait eu ces news en même temps que les scans  :ouaiouai:  ... je préfère qu'ils prennent soin du minimum de suspense qu'il nous reste, donc qu'ils prennent leur temps !

----------


## Seydjinn

> Je rèpète que la diffusion des informations (pas les scans), mais seulement les informations, est légale.


Oh my gad.  ::O:

----------


## Octocat

S'ils font le teasing façon Valve, avec le décalage tout ça on devrait avoir des infos vers 21h-23h...

Je sais pas trop où sont situés Gameinformer.

Enfin d'après Facepunch, les scans n'auraient pas trop spoiler le teasing du site, et on devrait avoir des infos plus détaillés et plus complètes.

----------


## Az'

Genre des screens high-res §

Et une vidéo de présentation comme celle du premier §  ::wub::

----------


## Octocat

C'est obligé la vidéo de présentation, j'ai cru lire que Valve sont dessus le jeu depuis 2 ans, ils ont bien quelques séquences in-game à nous mettre sous la dent...

S'ils nous sortent pas un trailer je cris au scandale.  ::sad::

----------


## Portal2010

Rien en vue pour l'instant :P

Je sais pas si on le mérite de toute façon, on a eu le droit à un plein d'information en quelques heures XD

----------


## Guest54108

En meme temps c'est que 8H40 chez nos cousins les ricains.

----------


## Octocat

Normalement la MàJ sera ce soir aux alentours de 18h-19h.

----------


## Sim's

> Normalement la MàJ sera ce soir aux alentours de 18h-19h.


Boycott !

----------


## Az'

Je boycotte les décalages horaires.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## moutaine

> Je boycotte les décalages horaires. h34r:


Oui boycottons les entreprise qui nous vendent des décalages horaires. ::ninja::

----------


## gedebor

http://drattmannh0nee.com/

gné?

----------


## Nepenthès

> http://drattmannh0nee.com/
> 
> gné?


Old Fake. Désolé.

----------


## Sim's

Tac tac badaboum : http://gameinformer.com/b/features/a...ular-drop.aspx

----------


## Az'

Amen.  :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tac tac badaboum : http://gameinformer.com/b/features/a...ular-drop.aspx


 :tired:

----------


## Chedaa

C'est tout ?  ::|:

----------


## Pontifex

Faut bien qu'il tienne tout le mois, mais peut être qu'il y a aura de plus grosses annonces après le 11 mars (oopa). Encore que si ça se trouve, toutes leurs révélations exclusives se trouvaient dans l'article qui a déjà circulé dans tout l'Internet.

----------


## Octocat

...  :Emo: 

Déçu.

----------


## Mollux

Ben il semblerai que Valve se soit largement inspiré d'eux car les flammes au dessus des miroirs (qui ont le même effet que les portails) sont de la même couleur que les portails...
Ben en fait vu que l'équipe était dedans c'est logique.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGEQ17Kr8xQ

----------


## Guest54108

Bon bah comme promis, je demissionne, non là vraiment ce teasing est un gros foutage de gueulles!!! 

C'est cool de voir des Making off mais honnêtement après tout ce teasing on s'attendaient à autre chose quand même.

@Mollux, c'est normal les gars de Narbacular SONT les gars qui ont crée Portal, c'est marqué dans l'article, ils ont étés directement embauchés à la sortie de l'école par valve.

----------


## Mollux

> Bon bah comme promis, je demissionne, non là vraiment ce teasing est un gros foutage de gueulles!!! 
> 
> C'est cool de voir des Making off mais honnêtement après tout ce teasing on s'attendaient à autre chose quand même.
> 
> @Mollux, c'est normal les gars de Narbacular SONT les gars qui ont crée Portal, c'est marqué dans l'article, ils ont étés directement embauchés à la sortie de l'école par valve.


Ouais j'ai remarqué en cours d'écriture. Moi aussi je suis déçus. Parce que maintenant même si ils relancent le teasing y auras un petit goût amer et indélibile sur ma langue.
J'aurais oublié d'ici à ce que Portal 2 sorte mais bon... Ça aurait pu être bien...  ::sad::

----------


## Sim's

> Bon bah comme promis, je demissionne, non là vraiment ce teasing est un gros foutage de gueulles!!! 
> 
> C'est cool de voir des Making off mais honnêtement après tout ce teasing on s'attendaient à autre chose quand même.
> 
> @Mollux, c'est normal les gars de Narbacular SONT les gars qui ont crée Portal, c'est marqué dans l'article, ils ont étés directement embauchés à la sortie de l'école par valve.


Quel négativisme.  :tired:

----------


## Nepenthès

Hum  :WTF: ...Bon, aller ! On a cas se dire qu'ils on commencé par l'annonce la plus mauvaise ! 
Tenez bon les canards ! On nous a pas salopé notre teasing ! C'est un malentendu ! J'veux pas le croire ! ::'(:

----------


## Ördek

Quoi ?? C'est pour _ça_ qu'on s'est fait ch*** à élaborer des théories super idiotes, chercher le petit détail sur les images ASCII qui ferait qu'on reconnaît quelque chose, suivi 3 forums et un wiki, mal dormi etc... pendant une semaine ?  :Emo:   ::cry:: 

Edit : comprenez-moi bien, c'est cool de voir une interview des devs, mais après ce teasing de malade on a le droit de s'attendre à autrement mieux!  ::(:

----------


## Octocat

Ça va aller crescendo...

Petite interview au début, ensuite ils vont montrer les nouveautés, quelques screens, un trailer, une date de sortie, et pour finir...

LA BÊTA COMMENCE TOUT DE SUITE POUR LES POSSESSEURS DE PORTAL §§!!  ::w00t:: 

On peut rêver...  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## potexto

Vous remarquerai que la moitié des canards à fond sur le buzz il y a une semaine sont parti  :tired:

----------


## |-Bunk-|

Normal, quand on bousille un début de teasing super tro d4rk et tout et tout, et qu'à la fin on se retrouve avec des scans direct, ça casse un peu le délire  ::|:

----------


## Alab

> Normal, quand on bousille un début de teasing super tro d4rk et tout et tout, et qu'à la fin on se retrouve avec des scans direct, ça casse un peu le délire


Bah surtout aussi que l'infos qui vient d'être lâchée sur le site elle est plutôt vieille et connue depuis longtemps. ^^"

----------


## Dark Fread

Apparemment, c'est tout frais, de l'exclu totale, voici pour vous : nouveau teasing inédit Portal 2.
Running gag is running.

----------


## Nepenthès

> Apparemment, c'est tout frais, de l'exclu totale, voici pour vous : nouveau teasing inédit Portal 2.
> Running gag is running.


 :tired:  ...

PS: Ça va, personne n'as penser a nous signaler que des radios avaient apparues dans Portal? Ou on garde ca pour le teasing de Portal 3?

----------


## Alab

> ...
> 
> PS: Ça va, personne n'as penser a nous signaler que des radios avaient apparues dans Portal? Ou on garde ca pour le teasing de Portal 3?


Ouais mais donc tu n'as ni orthographe, ni humour toi.  ::O:  ::rolleyes::  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 21h30 ----------




> Apparemment, c'est tout frais, de l'exclu totale, voici pour vous : nouveau teasing inédit Portal 2.
> Running gag is running.


 ::P:  ::P: 
Et si tu mets choucroute en pseudo et portal en mot de passe tu peux t'y connecter !!  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

> Apparemment, c'est tout frais, de l'exclu totale, voici pour vous : nouveau teasing inédit Portal 2.
> Running gag is running.


 ::o:  Comment on a pu rater ça ? Et vous avez remarqué qu'en tapant n'importe en login et... Ah ? Vous saviez ? Bon...

Mais sinon, la petite musique ça apaise après un accès de déception...

Edit : ah bah grillé...  :^_^:

----------


## Nepenthès

> Ouais mais donc tu n'as ni orthographe, ni humour toi.


Lol, je ne voulais pas paraitre si froid, désolé ^^' 
Pour les fautes: jmenfou !  ::):

----------


## ADT

Y'a un truc quelconque à taper pour dévrouiller quelque chose sur le teaser ?

J'essaie de mettre HAPPY HOLIDAYS ou THE CAKE IS A LIE au-dessus de la petite vidéo mais rien ne se passe...

----------


## znokiss

Sinon, vous avez sans doute déjà tous remarqué le bruit bizarre qui se fait quand on détruit une radio dans les "portails-faisceaux" de rayons. Aucun rapport avec le teasing, c'est juste marrant.

ADT : le site en question est vieux de 3 ans et date de portal 1er du nom, et en plus ça a été dit 11'000 fois sur ce topic.

----------


## Alab

> Sinon, vous avez sans doute déjà tous remarqué le bruit bizarre qui se fait quand on détruit une radio dans les "portails-faisceaux" de rayons. Aucun rapport avec le teasing, c'est juste marrant.


Bah si ça a été un des points forts du teasing et non résolu me semble-t-il non ? (c'est bien de là que viennent les dinosaur_files non ?)

----------


## Dark Fread

> Sinon, vous avez sans doute déjà tous remarqué le bruit bizarre qui se fait quand on détruit une radio dans les "portails-faisceaux" de rayons. Aucun rapport avec le teasing, c'est juste marrant


Oui, y'en a qui entendraient "help me", ou "amazing", des trucs dans le genre. Par contre c'est le premier truc que les fans ont essayé de décortiquer, je crois, c'est quasiment ça qui a démarré le teasing, peut-être plus que l'achievement en lui-même !

----------


## Maxwell

> Pour les fautes: jmenfou !


Pense aux autres. Une orthographe soignée c'est une marque de respect envers ceux qui te lisent.

----------


## Portal2010

D'un sens, on a eu le droit à tout les exclusivités en avance...

C'est ça notre récompense...

Et puis, Game Informer va probablement publier quelques petites surprises inédites en réserves, et finalement un trailer

----------


## Octocat

Petite news.  :B): 

Tout le monde le sait plus ou moins, mais Portal 2 intègrera de la peinture, peinture capable de modifier les attributs de certaines surfaces, mais on sait pas trop comment ça va marcher.  ::huh:: 

Je cite :




> Paints have varying effects on the environment. An orange paint, for example, changes the surface attributes to allow you to move at uncanny speeds, while a blue paint transforms the environment so it acts as a trampoline. These new attributes allow players even more control over the environment.


Facepunch a trouvé à quoi pourrait ressembler le mécanisme, avec un pistolet à peinture.  ::o: 

http://www.shacknews.com/screenshots..._id=#img150979

En fait, ce petit jeu propose avec un pistolet de peinture de changer donc l'attribut des surfaces, et c'est marrant car les développeurs sont aussi ceux qui ont fait "Narbacular Drop", qui a donné Portal...

Valve a alors décidé d'engager l'équipe de Digipen encore une fois, décidément.  ::rolleyes:: 

BONUS : Essayez le jeu !

----------


## znokiss

Ah oui mais non.

Digipen a sorti Narbacular Drop en freeware avec le système novateur de portails, et a été ensuite engagée par Valve pour donner le jeu qu'on connait tous. C'est donc logiquement eux qui bossent sur le deux, et qui donc, comme tu le dis, vont sans doute inclure des mécanismes de The Power Of Paint, leur autre freeware (que j'ai fini également et qui est très plaisant !)

Sinon, pour les sons des radios qui crament, j'étais vraiment à la masse. Comme j'avais jamais essayé de cramer ces bidules j'avais pas capté, et c'est en rejouant que ça m'a intrigué.
J'avais pas compris que c'était ça, les nouveaux sons dont tout le monde parle.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Ah oui mais non.
> 
> Digipen a sorti Narbacular Drop en freeware avec le système novateur de portails, et a été ensuite engagée par Valve pour donner le jeu qu'on connait tous. C'est donc logiquement eux qui bossent sur le deux, et qui donc, comme tu le dis, vont sans doute inclure des mécanismes de The Power Of Paint, leur autre freeware (que j'ai fini également et qui est très plaisant !)


Digipen est une école qui forme les étudiants au développement de jeu vidéo. 
Narbacular Drop était un projet de fin d'étude, et effectivement Valve a embauché les étudiants qui avaient développés ce jeu sur Portal. En fait, TAG: The Power of Paint est un autre projet de fin d'étude, et Valve a en fait de nouveau engagé les étudiants qui ont développé The Power of Paint. La page facebook d'au moins deux d'entre eux montre clairement qu'ils sont maintenant embauchés chez Valve.

En fait Narbacular Drop et TAG: The Power of Paint sont deux projets de fin d'étude différents. Si je ne me trompe pas, The Power of Paint est un projet de fin d'étude qui a dû aboutir mai 2009.

----------


## Portal2010

On comprend qu'il y a eu une sorte de mise à jour du complexe à cause de l'évolution des Cores et du systèmes d'Aperture Science. Donc les salles de tests on été totalement reconfiguré durant les 100 ans...

Mais, les nouvelles technologies comme le fusil à peinture, comment il a été créer ?

Est-ce que c'était stocker dans une partie inexploré du laboratoire ?

Est-ce que c'est les cores qui ont élaboré de nouveaux tests ?

----------


## Conan3D

Valve, ou la moissonneuse à étudiants  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Merci pour les précisions, mithrandir3.

----------


## Guest54108

> Valve, ou la moissonneuse à étudiants


Bah en même temps si j'avais été à leur place ça m'aurait pas gêné de venir taffer pour Valve.

----------


## Az'

J'avais pas remarqué mais L4D/L4D2 su Mac c'est officiel, par contre rien de dit concernant les autres jeux: http://steamcommunity.com/games/L4D2...40206416380535

On va pouvoir tuer du Maciste !  :Bave:

----------


## Sim's

> On va pouvoir tuer du Maciste !


Une variante du tir aux pigeons.  ::happy2::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> On va pouvoir tuer du Maciste !


Ça promet :

----------


## Maxwell

> On va pouvoir tuer du Maciste !


Je pense pas qu'il y ait de cross-platform. Et si il y en a une, ce sera plutot Mac et console.

Histoire de garder le challenge pour les joueurs PC et continuer à soutenir le complexe de supériorité des maqueux.

----------


## Gokuchan

Un article sur le site de Vossey qui parle de steam sur MAC (disponibilité des jeux, possibilité de jouer PC contre MAC, ...)

Steam sur Mac : c'est officiel !

Amicalement.

----------


## Maxwell

> Bien évidemment, les joueurs sous Mac pourront participer à des parties PC et inversement : tout est multi-plateforme.


Ha beh merde alors.

----------


## RObikO

Intéressant steam sur Mac, je vais testé ça dès qu'il sortira

----------


## Conan3D

'Fin, on le savait dès le début du teasing... Comme Portal 2...  :tired:

----------


## Maxwell

Et l'épisode 3.

Hein ? Ha non ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et l'épisode 3.
> 
> Hein ? Ha non ?


Exclusivité Mac  :B):

----------


## ThorThur

Ca veut dire que si on a un compte Steam on pourra y accéder depuis un PC ou un Mac ?
Ca veut dire que je vais pouvoir jouer au boulot ?!  ::o:

----------


## RObikO

> Ca veut dire que si on a un compte Steam on pourra y accéder depuis un PC ou un Mac ?
> Ca veut dire que je vais pouvoir jouer au boulot ?!



tu as un mac à ton boulot !?  ::wub:: 

C'est sur que chez toi,  jouer sur le PC et ensuite reprendre ta parti à ton boulot sur ton Mac, ça gère la fougère !  ::):  ::):

----------


## Az'

Steam Cloud + cross-platform =  :Bave:

----------


## tenshu

> Steam Cloud + cross-platform =


Way ba steam cloud il serait peut être temps qu'il synchronise ... allez au hasard les sauvegardes de jeux.

----------


## Az'

Bah faut l'intégrer aux jeux en question d'abord, non ?  :^_^: 

Peut-être avec la màj qui apporte les succès à HL²/Ep1, pourquoi pas...

----------


## tym0

sa va en fait les scan n'ont pas du tout révélé le Teasing de game informer,vus que le premier truc est une interview.

----------


## Mollux

Sinon dans le prochain CPC je supose qu'on parlera de Portal 2, on parlera du teasing ou il y aura plus d'infos?
Je sais on me dira rien mais je suis naïf.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

> sa va en fait les scan n'ont pas du tout révélé le Teasing de game informer,vus que le premier truc est une interview.



Merci d'écrire convenablement et d'utiliser des majuscules.

----------


## Chedaa

> Peut-être avec la màj qui apporte les succès à HL²/Ep1, pourquoi pas...


La Maj ? quelle Maj ? y a des fichiers dinosaur ??? RHAAAAAA  ::unsure::

----------


## Az'

Nah, une mise à jour future. Avec la beta de Steam qui ouvre la voie au futurs succès HL²  ::):

----------


## Ormindo

Ouhla, je suis perdu.

C'est sûr cette histoire d'achievements pour HL² ? 

Trouver le Vort amateur de Kebabs au Headcrab...
GAH'LUNGALALUM'BA.
Finissez Half Life 2.
Trouvez tous les GMANs...
...
...
Bon, ben on va faucher du Gman à la pelle sur Smod  ::):

----------


## Tiagos360

> Ouhla, je suis perdu.
> 
> C'est sûr cette histoire d'achievements pour HL² ? 
> 
> Trouver le Vort amateur de Kebabs au Headcrab...
> GAH'LUNGALALUM'BA.
> Finissez Half Life 2.
> Trouvez tous les GMANs...
> ...
> ...



Fripouille.

Sinon c'est fini ? Plus d'infos spectaculaires ?

----------


## Az'

> Sinon c'est fini ? Plus d'infos spectaculaires ?


Chell est la fille de Gordon et Mossman.  ::): 

Faut attendre les prochaines news de Gameinformer pour espérer trouver quelque-chose à se mettre sous la dent.

----------


## Guest54108

Bon sinon il m'est venu une idée, si steam est sur mac, peut on espérer une MAJ pour Linux ou bien on reste à ce peler le cul sur notre banquise??

Non parce que Mac c'est pas comme si le noyau été un FreeBSD quand même.
Bref, j'espère pouvoir faire tourner Steam sur nunux un de ces quatre et la je lâche le Windows pour de bon.

----------


## Mollux

> Bon sinon il m'est venu une idée, si steam est sur mac, peut on espérer une MAJ pour Linux ou bien on reste à ce peler le cul sur notre banquise??
> 
> Non parce que Mac c'est pas comme si le noyau été un FreeBSD quand même.
> Bref, j'espère pouvoir faire tourner Steam sur nunux un de ces quatre et la je lâche le Windows pour de bon.


Ben Steam tourne facilement (à part quelques détaille) grâce à Playonlinux. Mais bon les jeux, c'est une autre histoire... Et ça je pense que ça le sera pour longtemps...

----------


## Az'

C'est pas le support qui manque c'est les joueurs.  ::ninja:: 

Je déconne. Mais je pense vraiment qu'un truc aussi "underground" (au yeux de la plupart) que Linux n'est pas dans la liste de priorités de Valve...

Même si ça me pousserais à réinstaller une ou deux distributions, surtout si ça pouvait faire tourner quelques jeux Steam un peu plus  gourmands où le moindre iota de ressource est important  :tired:

----------


## Tiagos360

> Chell est la fille de Gordon et Mossman. 
> 
> Faut attendre les prochaines news de Gameinformer pour espérer trouver quelque-chose à se mettre sous la dent.



Je vois les traits entre Mossman et Chell mais pas avec Gordon  :tired:

----------


## Guest54108

> Ben Steam tourne facilement (à part quelques détaille) grâce à Playonlinux. Mais bon les jeux, c'est une autre histoire... Et ça je pense que ça le sera pour longtemps...


Non mais oui, je connais PlayOnLinux ou plus exactement WineHQ mais c'est naze, c'est un portage "Emulateur du sys windows" sous nunux, la le truc c'est d'avoir un client Linux Natif.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h41 ----------




> C'est pas le support qui manque c'est les joueurs. 
> 
> Je déconne. Mais je pense vraiment qu'un truc aussi "underground" (au yeux de la plupart) que Linux n'est pas dans la liste de priorités de Valve...
> 
> Même si ça me pousserais à réinstaller une ou deux distributions, surtout si ça pouvait faire tourner quelques jeux Steam un peu plus  gourmands où le moindre iota de ressource est important


Bah le truc c'est sur Nux y'a du monde, et des joueurs potentiel assez nombreux, mais les studio sont frileux du fait d'OpenGL, encore que, vue que Steam passe sur Mac ça doit passer sous nux après recompilation par Gcc et autres linker correct.

Pourtant le jours ou les jeux debarquer sur Linux, bah je serais le plus heureux.
Pas que je sois spécialement anti-windows mais disons qu'avec linux j'ai les entrailles de la bête à porté de main.

----------


## Dark Fread

> WineHQ mais c'est naze, c'est un portage "Emulateur du sys windows" sous nunux


Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais pour être chiant je te dirai de penser très fort à la signification du nom _Wine_.  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

Merde y'a des cartes graphiques dans les macs ? On m'aurait menti ?

Faut mettre au moins 1500€ pour avoir une ATI qui tiens la route nan ? Ca touche pas masse de monde quoi.

----------


## Guest54108

> Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais pour être chiant je te dirai de penser très fort à la signification du nom _Wine_.


J'ai mis des guillemets mais j'étais sûre qu'il y aurait un gars qui aller tilter la dessus, oui Wine Is Not an Emulator, mais comme j'essaye de parler avec le plus grand nombres de personnes je fait des raccourcis, je sais très bien que Wine traduit les informations formatés windows en unix natif, mais c'est trop technique pour la plupart des gens qui ne font pas d'informatique (Ce qui ne doit pas être ton cas si je ne m'abuse??).

Bref, je pense que WineHQ, c'est bien, si tu est user windows habituel et que tu veux passer de windows à linux, maintenant pour les utilisateurs linux, je trouve que ça dénature le truc.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h25 ----------




> Merde y'a des cartes graphiques dans les macs ? On m'aurait menti ?
> 
> Faut mettre au moins 1500€ pour avoir une ATI qui tiens la route nan ? Ca touche pas masse de monde quoi.


meuuuhhh nooon c'est fini ce temps la, depuis que mac est passé à de l'intel t'as une CG PCIEX 2.0 au pire il te faut du low profile et à ce moment là tu vas sur un site de vente de matériel en ligne.

----------


## Say hello

> Nah, une mise à jour future. Avec la beta de Steam qui ouvre la voie au futurs succès HL²


Futur futur...

Les achiev de HL2 existent depuis la sortie du jeu, on peut les trouver dans un fichier texte du jeu dans le répertoire.
Il serait temps qu'ils les activent.

Bon là je viens de passer 20min à chercher et je l'ai pas encore retrouvé, je m'y mettrais mieux ce week end, mais de mémoire, y'a dans la liste 2 succès qui étaient prévu rien que pour le 'test' de la canette au début:

-un si on le lance dans la poubelle
-un si on le lache dedans




> au pire il te faut du low profile et à ce moment là tu vas sur un site de vente de matériel en ligne.


Et 99% de chance que ça marche pas vu qu'il doit bien y avoir que 3 modèle de cartes graphique qui passe sous MacOS.

----------


## gripoil

> meuuuhhh nooon c'est fini ce temps la, depuis que mac est passé à de l'intel t'as une CG PCIEX 2.0 au pire il te faut du low profile et à ce moment là tu vas sur un site de vente de matériel en ligne.


Ah sur les iMac ? J'pensais qu'on pouvait rien changer a part la ram genre. Au temps pour wam.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ben Steam tourne facilement (à part quelques détaille) grâce à Playonlinux. Mais bon les jeux, c'est une autre histoire... Et ça je pense que ça le sera pour longtemps...


Si je puis me permettre, à moins d'un revirement soudain de Microsoft, DirectX n'est pas dispo sous Mac. Le moteur Source va donc être porté sur OpenGL. C'est un très grand pas vers un portage Linux, ça.

----------


## Mollux

Pour Playonlinux j'avoue que c'est naze vu qu'il n'y a QUE Steam qui tourne et très peux de jeux.
Maintenant si ils portent Steam réellement sous Linux ça veut pas dire que les développeurs vont aussi développer en OpenGL... Donc on aura Steam mais pas les jeux (donc coma vend). Youpie! Sauf si quelques développeurs courageux passent le cap... Et voient qu'un marché juteux se cache derrière tout ça, alors là peut être...  ::wub:: 
Mais bon ne nous emballons pas.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tous les jeux steam ne seront pas dispo sur Mac, mais ceux de Valve si. Et comme je ne vois pas comment il feront tourner Portal, HL2, TF2 et autres jeux "Source" sous Mac sans faire un portage OpenGL, ça ne peut être que bénéfique pour un éventuel portage nunux.

----------


## Sim's

Hey mais demain c'est le 11 Mars.  ::P: 




Écoutez à 1min10. Ça ressemble fortement à ce que l'on entend dans les Dinosaur_fizzle.  ::o:

----------


## Tiagos360

> Hey mais demain c'est le 11 Mars. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Écoutez à 1min10. Ça ressemble fortement à ce que l'on entend dans les Dinosaur_fizzle.


Je pense que c'est juste un joli montage.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tiens moi aussi je vais faire une vidéo en mettant bout à bout des dialogues "leakés" et des dinosaur_fizzle. A moi la gloire !

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

C'est pour ça que y'a marqué LEAK.

Vivement demain  :Bave:  Gabe a intérêt à parler, sinon...  :tired:

----------


## Guest54108

> Ah sur les iMac ? J'pensais qu'on pouvait rien changer a part la ram genre. Au temps pour wam.


Ah bah non la c'est mort, les Imac c'est trop vieux, c'est encore l'architecture avant Intel.

Pour ce qui est de Steam sous Mac, ça a déjà été annoncé que c'était porté en OpenGL d'ou le fait de penser à Linux :D

Pour ce qui est du potentiel de jeux, il manque deux choses, une interface graphique digne de ce nom pour linux, parce que Gnome ou KDE sans xgl c'est ... banale.

C'est con à dire, mais les gens sont habitués aux interfaces graphique genre windows 7 etc.

PS: Ah et si c'est pas sure maintenant moi je mange mon canardPC: http://www.nofrag.com/2010/mar/09/33886/

----------


## Mollux

> Ah bah non la c'est mort, les Imac c'est trop vieux, c'est encore l'architecture avant Intel.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de Steam sous Mac, ça a déjà été annoncé que c'était porté en OpenGL d'ou le fait de penser à Linux :D
> 
> Pour ce qui est du potentiel de jeux, il manque deux choses, une interface graphique digne de ce nom pour linux, parce que Gnome ou KDE sans xgl c'est ... banale.
> 
> C'est con à dire, mais les gens sont habitués aux interfaces graphique genre windows 7 etc.
> 
> PS: Ah et si c'est pas sure maintenant moi je mange mon canardPC: http://www.nofrag.com/2010/mar/09/33886/


Bha, KDE si on le prend à sa juste valeur est vachement intéressant.
Maintenant une plateforme pour jouer aux jeux Valve c'est génial.
Mais si d'autres pouvaient y penser... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ormindo

Les succès HL² sont déjà sur Console... Mais pas sur paycay...

Grrr.

----------


## Octocat

Bon ils sont à la bourre GameInformer là... 

La dernière fois on l'avait aux alentours des 19h.  :Emo:

----------


## Sim's

> Les succès HL² sont déjà sur Console... Mais pas sur paycay...
> 
> Grrr.


La chasse aux succès c'est pour les lows.

----------


## Guest54108

> Bon ils sont à la bourre GameInformer là... 
> 
> La dernière fois on l'avait aux alentours des 19h.


Ils ont des problèmes de réveil peut-être?!

----------


## Portal2010

Pas de new's encore  ::): 

Une chance que je suis pas sur le même fuseaux horaires que vous... il est tôt chez moi ! 

Je vais probablement voir l'info  ::):

----------


## Guest54108

'tain, la faut pas pousser, 15/16 H chez eux et toujours rien, ils ont pommé l'article ou quoi? Oo

----------


## Chedaa

http://gameinformer.com/b/features/a...lf-life-2.aspx


 ::|: 

On va dire qu'ils attendent l'intervention de _The Gabe_ demain pour enfin sortir un truc intéressant ...

edit : a si on apprend l'existence de Hoopy the hoop !!  ::lol::

----------


## Portal2010

Voici ma traduction et resumé de cet article qui ne parle pas vraiment plus de Portal 2 (comme je vous dit, on a eu trop d'informartion avec les scans)

---

Les Fans qui ont joué à travers au premier Portal ont sans doute remarqué des références subtiles au jeu Half-Life.GLaDOS qui parle de Black-mesa, des diaporama qui comparent les deux compagnies, etc. Étant donné que Portal et Half-Life ont des tons très différents, le lien entre les deux titres semble un peu bizarre. La première raison de relié les deux jeux, était à l'époque une raison de point de départ. Avec l'idée d'Half-life, créer un environnement différent mais dans le même univers. Tout ça pour faire une idée de départ. Ils ont ensuite penser à faire un jeu dans lequel le personnage principale était le cobaye (Chell) car le jeu était lui même un test. La nouvelle fin de Portal avec le robot d'escorte était prévu au départ, mais rajouté pour faire le lien avec Portal 2. 

Sa nous apprend pas beaucoup de chose de nouveaux, en plus que les Scan de Game Informer on gâcher la surprise en avance ! Normallement, on devrait apprendre les informations étapes par étapes.

----------


## Guest54108

Quelqu'un sait à quel heure Gabe doit faire son speech et ou peut on trouver un Streaming live de l'évènement?

Mici ^^

----------


## Ördek

Ben il est 2h du mat à seattle donc soit patient... ::|:   Et San Fransisco (là où y a la GDC) c'est sur le même fuseau horaire

----------


## Portal2010

Moi il est présentement 7h27 chez moi (heure du Canada),

Je vais probablement avoir la nouvelle ce soir,

Sinon demain, on devrais avoir la vidéo

----------


## Tonight

Tabernacle.

----------


## potexto

A quel heure il parle le Gabe ?

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> A quel heure il parle le Gabe ?


Pas mieux.
Mais je parie que ca sera vers 3-4h du mat', juste pour qu'on ait la mort.

----------


## znokiss

Quoi ? Ils vont annoncer la mort de Gabe vers 3h du mat ?

----------


## Guest54108

> Quoi ? Ils vont annoncer la mort de Gabe vers 3h du mat ?


MOUA AH AH AH AH AH, trop!! ^^

+1 pour la peine.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Attendez, c'est un grand moment... Je découvre (presque) en direct une blague Znokiss Humor Certified  ::o:  Basé sur un de mes posts en plus !  :WTF: 

A défaut de trouver une image bien, je me contente de te décerner ceci :
http://instantrimshot.com/

Merci pour cette expérience, gars.

----------


## Siphrodias

Bin alors, il est où le gros ?

Toujours pas fait son discours le Gabougabou?

----------


## Portal2010

Alors pas de new's ?

----------


## Guest54108

Toujours rien  ::(:  il boycotte ou quoi??

----------


## Portal2010

> Toujours rien  il boycotte ou quoi??


Il y a un lien (site) sur lequel on peu suivre la conférence ?

----------


## Pontifex

Apparemment, la cérémonie où il va recevoir son prix aura lieu de 19h30 à 20h30 (heure du Pacifique), donc entre 4h30 et 5h30 (heure française).
Concernant une éventuelle vidéo, ça pourrait se trouver ici (sections "Videos"  ::ninja::  ) mais je ne sais pas à quelle vitesse ils mettent en ligne.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

HAHA, ils l'ont fait exprès  ::ninja:: 
Chui verreux. Au moins je sais ce que je fais à mon réveil demain matin  ::zzz::

----------


## znokiss

> A défaut de trouver une image bien, je me contente de te décerner ceci :
> http://instantrimshot.com/


On me l'a déjà décerné tellement de fois l'instant rimshot que je l'ai reçu en sous-titre... 
Voici ce qu'Alab m'a trouvé : Zno Award !

----------


## Guest54108

> On me l'a déjà décerné tellement de fois l'instant rimshot que je l'ai reçu en sous-titre... 
> Voici ce qu'Alab m'a trouvé : Zno Award !


AAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH Mais c'est horrible un truc comme ça, préviens la prochaine fois!!!

Je suis sur le portable dans le lit, j'ai failli avoir une crise d'épilepsie avec ton truc de sauvage!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Portal2010

Il est 21h51 chez moi au Canada,

Et vraiment plus tard chez vous en France(probablement 5 heures de plus)

Toujours pas de nouvelle de Gabe et de la conférence !

Deux choix :

1) Il a découvert que tout le monde avait trouvé les scans sur internet, donc nous en savons trop, et il a décidé de ne rien dire  ::rolleyes:: 
2) Les informations vont seulement commencé à filtré demain (ce matin pour vous)

Peu importe ce qu'il a dit, de toute façon nous allons le savoir dans quelques heures, quand tout le monde sera réveiller, peu importe le pays !

----------


## L'invité

D'après ce qu'a dit Pontifex ça devrait commencer maintenant.

----------


## L'invité

Bon bah Gabe serait parti après un BSOD et avant d'annoncer des informations sur HL et Portal...




Sauf que l'écran bleu contiendrait des informations cachées.
Vu que j'ai pas trop suivie le teasing sur portal je sais pas trop a quoi ça correspond, mais d'après un contact qui a tout suivi il y aaurait "un code pour le ARG". J'en sais pas plus.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Oui, tout est là (ou presque, parce que c'est quand même cryptique tout ça).
Et tout le monde est en quête d'une image claire du BSOD maintenant...


Hop!
Mais ça crie au fake dans tous les sens! A demain!

----------


## L'invité

L'écran a pas l'air d'être le même que celui de ma photo.  :tired:

----------


## Mollux

Pour ce qui est du texte ça a l'air d'être le même. Moi ce qui me perturbe c'est la taille de l'écran. Quand on va la taille de Gabe et puis celle de l'autre gars on dirais que le second écran est plus grand.

----------


## Sim's

> L'écran a pas l'air d'être le même que celui de ma photo.


Le premier BSoD est celui de Windows, et ensuite c'est passé sur celui de GlaDOS.  :;):

----------


## jujupatate

Press any key to flood the facility with deadly neurotoxins. ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Press any key to flood the facility with deadly neurotoxins.


Cf la fin de Portal  :^_^:  
GladOS :_ "Il s'agissait d'un processeur de moralité, installé lorsque j'ai inondé le centre d'une neurotoxine mortelle, 
afin que j'arrête d'inonder le centre d'une neurotoxine mortelle."_

----------


## Feisar

juniadkhan@ Wouai donc en gros faut attendre l'E3 pour en savoir plus.... tsss  ::(:

----------


## Conan3D

Je dis que Gabe Newell devrait se faire poser un anneau gastrique.



Comme ma môman.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Putain je suis vraiment dégoûté... Le coup du 3/11 caché dans les images ascii c'était peut-être du pipeau alors  ::|: 
Mais valve avait été mis au courant de ça, ils auraient pu improviser un truc pour les fans, derbal de morde  ::(:

----------


## Guest54108

Nan mais par contre les segments défaillants sont peut-être ceux du programme du BBS et si on regarde quelles instructions ce trouvent dans ces segments mémoires on aura peut-être des infos non?

Z'en ditent quoi??

EDIT:

Fixed, enfin pour ce que j'ai pu trouver.

----------


## Anonyme210226

On en dit que ton orthographe est déplorable, mais que l'idée est bonne.

----------


## Gokuchan

Vidéo de la conférence de Gabe Newell :

http://www.nofrag.com/2010/mar/12/33919/

Amicalement.

----------


## Portal2010

Le message en arrière de Gabe Newell était biensûre la suite du Teasing !

Il faudra attendre jusqu'à l'E3 pour avoir le reste des informations selon la personne qui a décodé le message d'erreur de GLaDOS.

----------


## Pontifex

J'aime bien la réaction de Gabe Newell: "That's what I got for working at Microsoft"  :^_^:  Sinon, il ne reste plus qu'à se ronger les ongles jusqu'à l'E3 (du 15 au 17 juin) ou prier pour que Game Informer sorte de vrais scoops.

----------


## Chedaa

Faudra attendre 3 mois pour avoir des news, pfiiuu  ::|:  ( l'E3 c'est 15-17 juin )

edit  : erf pwnd

----------


## Alab

L'écran bleu c'est pas aussi un petit troll contre microsoft maintenant que Steam passe sous mac ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Xùn

> L'écran bleu c'est pas aussi un petit troll contre microsoft maintenant que Steam passe sous mac ?


Tu vas chercher loin quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Faudra attendre 3 mois pour avoir des news, pfiiuu  ( l'E3 c'est 15-17 juin )


Bah non, il y a toujours les articles du hub GameInformer!

----------


## Alab

> Bah non, il y a toujours les articles du hub GameInformer!


Oui mais bon si c'est pour avoir des info : "en fait le rapport entre l'univers portal/half life c'est juste parce qu'on avait pas les moyens pour une plus grosse équipe et inventer un univers à part pour portal" ça c'est de l'infos choc qui te réjouit ou alors le scoop que les gars de portal ont été péchés à la sortie de leur école et avaient déjà fait un jeu du genre oua ça c'est du scoop mais qui date de la sortie de portal en gros...  ::|:

----------


## Chedaa

> Bah non, il y a toujours les articles du hub GameInformer!


[troll]
Ouaih ben c'est bien ce que je dis
[/troll]

 ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

J'imagine que vous avez tous remarqué que le processeur bleu de GladOS, à la fin de Portal, débite la recette d'un gâteau... Je viens de l'écouter en entier, je me marre comme un con, la voix du processeur est complètement à l'ouest  ::XD:: 
Voilà la recette énoncée par le module bleu :




> Préparation pour gâteau au chocolat de 500 grammes.
> 
> -prévoir un glaçage au noix de pécan
> -100 millilitres d'huile végétale
> -4 gros œufs
> -100 grammes de pépites de chocolat
> -200 grammes de beurre ou de margarine
> -300 grammes de sucre semoule
> -200 grammes de farine
> ...

----------


## L'invité

Ahahah! Ce jeu est absolument génial.  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

Oh, vous êtes la dame du test ! 
Ouuuuuuh, y'a des chiffres incrits !

----------


## jujupatate

> Cf la fin de Portal  
> GladOS :_ "Il s'agissait d'un processeur de moralité, installé lorsque j'ai inondé le centre d'une neurotoxine mortelle, 
> afin que j'arrête d'inonder le centre d'une neurotoxine mortelle."_


Oui mais ça aurait été drôle pendant la GCF aussi.

"Vous attendiez quelque chose pour aujourd'hui 11 Mars, regardez j'appuie sur ce petit bouton là....."

----------


## Dark Fread

> Oui mais ça aurait été drôle pendant la GCF aussi.
> 
> "Vous attendiez quelque chose pour aujourd'hui 11 Mars, regardez j'appuie sur ce petit bouton là....."


Et à ce moment là ils balançaient de la fumée verdâtre en démarrant le dialogue de GladOS "Désormais nous allons parler beaucoup moins, et tuer beaucoup plus" ! 
Faut qu'on postule au service marketing de Valve  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest54108

> Et à ce moment là ils balançaient de la fumée verdâtre en démarrant le dialogue de GladOS "Désormais nous allons parler beaucoup moins, et tuer beaucoup plus" ! 
> Faut qu'on postule au service marketing de Valve


Mais trop, ils ont pas fait les choses dans le bon ordre, quoi que le petit message de Gabe concernant Ms été pas mal dans le genre.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Portal2010

Pas d'info ce soir (sur le site Game Informer) ?

----------


## Portal2010

> Pas d'info ce soir (sur le site Game Informer) ?


*EDIT :*


Resumé :

Ils abordent que les deux séries ne pourraient pas être totalement ensemble, en terme de gameplay, par exemple (le portal gun dans cité 17, serrait étrange). Ils comparent les différents jeux, selon les écrivains et l'équipe, ce qu'ils ont adorés le plus c'est créer les différentes personnalité des cores et les nouveaux textes de GLaDOS.

----------


## Mollux

> *EDIT :*
> 
> 
> Resumé :
> 
> Ils abordent que les deux séries ne pourraient pas être totalement ensemble, en terme de gameplay, par exemple (le portal gun dans cité 17, serrait étrange). Ils comparent les différents jeux, selon les écrivains et l'équipe, ce qu'ils ont adorés le plus c'est créer les différentes personnalité des cores et les nouveaux textes de GLaDOS.


Bha, pour avoir tester le Portal Gun sur les maps de HL² y a du potentiel. Le seul truc c'est que comme c'était pas prévu plein de choses n'étaient pas prises en compte.
Mais ça pouvait être intéressant.

----------


## Az'

Portal vis dans l'univers d'HL, mais il reste un sorte de dérivé artistique.

Ce qui fais que c'est aucunement un Générateur de Portails que renferme le Borealis, c'est uniquement une extrapolation  ::):

----------


## Portal2010

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai créer un petit forum contenant toute l'actualité à propos de Portal 2, et tout, et de centre de discution pour tout les jeux de Valves. 

Mon Forum inclus aussi une section RPG, qui se joue en écrivant et en participant au scénario. Vous pouvez incarné un cobaye, un robot ou un ancien employé. 

Le début du RPG (comme dans le jeu officiel) : 

_Bonjour et bienvenue au centre d’enrichissement assisté par ordinateur d’aperture science. 

Nous espérons que votre détention dans le caisson de relaxation s’est bien passée. 

Votre échantillon a été traité ; nous pouvons maintenant procéder aux tests. 
_
_Avant de commencer, vous devez savoir que même si le divertissement et l’apprentissage sont au cœur de l’activité du centre, vous risquez de subir des lésions irréversibles._ 

Le site peut être long à chargé puisqu'il contient beaucoups d'images de grandes tailles 

Le Lien : http://aperturescience.1fr1.net/forum.htm

----------


## Guest54108

Petit UP car je viens de jeter un oeil au site de Gameinformer et de lire une chose interessante:




> Still interested in Aperture? Keep an eye on the official Aperture Science website, which Valve occasionally updates with new content.


alors si vous cliquez sur le lien ça vous emmène vers le site www.aperturescience.com

NORMALEMENT il n'est plus mis à jour depuis 2007, MAIS, pourquoi faire un lien vers ce site déprécié depuis aussi longtemps?

Je pense qu'ils vont mettre le site à jour pour L'E3 donc "Keep an eye on it"!!

----------


## ExcaG

Une fin qui ne veut rien dire ? Du Valve tout craché

----------


## alegria unknown

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/05/14/po...ideo-about-it/

Nouvel indice à propos du beta test à la fin de cette video, sûrement un rapport avec l'achievement des radios. Ok c'est léger.

----------


## alegria unknown

Pourquoi ce topic n'est-il pas remonté ? Is it a lie ?

----------


## olih

C'est magique !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est parce que les topic news sont "bloqués" à leur place, sinon j'imagine pas le bordel pour s'y retrouver.

----------


## Tien 12

Une petite vidéo de Portal 2 dispo en HD:


Et d'autres vidéos sur les nouveautés et un peu de gamplay (HD aussi):
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Avec l'annonce de la sortie sur PS3.

----------

